# Naruto & Hinata : Fire and Water



## Morphine (Apr 13, 2008)

Chapter One : Fire and Water meet

It was a usual day for Naruto and he was eating ramen at the ramen shop. Hinata walked down the road to the ramen shop. She knew she'd find Naruto there ,because it was lunchtime and he always went there.

"Naruto?C-c-an I sit with you?"

"Sure Hinata!" He replied with a mouth full of ramen and spat on her.

 "I'm really sorry." He said in an apologetic tone and cleaned her up. A bright smile was shining on his face as usual.

"So you wanna talk about something?"

She impatiently got off her chair. 

"I have a confession to make."

Naruto looked at her with a surprised face expression.

"Go on."

"Not here. We have to go somewhere private."

He got off his chair too and followed her ,wondering what was on her mind.

"Naruto..." She made a pause and looked at his deep blue eyes. "I've loved ever since the day I met you. I know this is a bit unexpected ,but you have to understand why I always blush and stuff when you're near me."

Naruto's jaw dropped from amazement which made Hinata open her eyes widely. After a couple of minutes full of tention he said:

"I feel the same way for you."


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 13, 2008)

AWW! another hinata and naruto fanfic! they are always sooo cute!  you're a big fan of them aren't you?


----------



## southdakotaboy (Apr 14, 2008)

Nice start I liked the way it flowed smoothly along. The only thing I saw were a few spelling errors (expression and tension). I make spelling errors all the time, it is one of the hardest things about writting sometimes I think. Anyway keep up the good work, I love Naruto Hinata stories .


----------



## Morphine (Apr 14, 2008)

*Naruto & Hinata Fire and Water*



claraofthesand said:


> AWW! another hinata and naruto fanfic! they are always sooo cute!  you're a big fan of them aren't you?


Of course! They're the best pairing!

Chapter Two : Love You Always

"You love me ,Naruto?" The boy nodded ,still surprised of her confeccion.

After another couple of minutes Naruto stood up again and kissed Hinata. The kiss was so tender and sweet that it made Hinata's knees turn to jelly. She almost fell after ,but Naruto caught her in mid air.

"You ok?"

'Y-y-y-es."

The boy and the amazed girl went to have some privacy in the forest and to train a little of course. 

***

Kakashi was reading his favourite pervy book Make-Out-Paradise when Sakura went to see him.

"Kakashi-sensei?"

"Yes?" He lifted his eyes from the book with suspiccion. "What could she want?"

"I...I want to train with you only. Naruto and Sasuke distract me."


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 15, 2008)

Good start.  However, sensei is one word.  Not sure if it is correct, but most people write it like 'Kakashi-sensei', with the dash between the person's name and their title.  The same goes for other honorifics like '-san', '-sama', '-kun', '-chan', '-senpai' and all the others.


----------



## Morphine (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanx for the tip! 

Chapter Three : A New Start

Kakashi smiled widely which was almost invisible under his mask.

"How do they distract you ,Sakura?" He knew what she'd say tough.

"Well I like them both and the way they fight over everything makes me nervous." Kakashi nodded.

"Ok.I'll train you alone ,but in one condition. You have to tell them why you won't be training with them anymore."

"Ye-yes. I will." She looked confident ,but Inner Sakura said:

"AAA! Kakashi-sensei! You'll pay for that!" Fire was in her hair. In a few seconds she calmed down and said goodbye to Kakashi. He closed his pervy book and headed somewhere.

***

"Promise me you won't let people do that to you anymore. Say what you think. Don't let them think you don't have an opinion of your own. Be brave!"

Hinata nodded. Naruto walked her home and was saying goodbye in his own way. He didn't look nervous ,but he was.


----------



## southdakotaboy (Apr 15, 2008)

Nice chapter, keep them coming. I got a kick out of the inner Sakura.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 15, 2008)

that's a good chapter! i like it so far! keep it up.


----------



## schon (Apr 15, 2008)

I agree about the flavor added from the inner Sakura.  It's a nice touch that is often over looked (from what I have seen).


----------



## Morphine (Apr 16, 2008)

Thanks for all the lovely comments! They make me happy.

Chapter Four : Forgotten

Sasuke Uchiha was a fangirl delight. Every time one of them laid her eyes on him an isterical shout was heard : "Sasuke Uchiha!" He ran aways as fast as possible of course. It was a sunny afternoon in Konoha and he was having a nise walk in the park. The sun rays made him look like a vision. He was having a good time and just sat on a bench when he heard Sakura ,her over excited voice made him jump up and groan:

"Oh what now?"

The pink haired girl approached him and sat on the bench too.

"I ain't gonna train with you and Naruto."

"What?" he wasn't sure if he should be happy or not ,this could be a lie,he thought and raised his eyebrows before asking:

"Why is that?"

"I...well you both distract me and I can't focus on my training."

She stood up and left without saying anything else. Sasuke was puzzled ,but somehow delighted.

***

Hinata was cooking ramen for Naruto it was nearly ready ,but he was impatient as usual and said:

"Is it ready yet? I'm really hungry." 

Hinata turned around and while stirring ,said:

"Wait a little it's nearly ready."

He smiled and made an air kiss which she caught.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 16, 2008)

aww. so sweet! hinata cooking for naruto! and naruto!! *hits naruto on the head*
N: OW!! What was that for!?!
YOU RUINED THE MOOD!!!
n: I WAS HUNGRY!!!!!!!!!!
*hits naruto on the head again*


----------



## Morphine (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks for the comment I'll update when I have more comments.


----------



## ~Kyubii~ (Apr 17, 2008)

Awsome, please keep writing!


----------



## Morphine (Apr 18, 2008)

Chapter Five : Memories

Tsunade sighed and put down the book. Her pig was sleeping in the corner. Her eyes flickered as she saw Shikamaru at the window. She raised her eyebrows quiestionably and asked :

"What is it?"

"That's a drag" - He said as he climbed in the room - "Lady Tsunade I have a problem."

She sat at her desk and he just sat on the floor.

"Well it's just that I don't know about other villages' culture. What about the Sand Village? Do you know anything about that?"

"I don't think so. I've just fought with Sand ninjas. Why do you ask?"

"It's just that..."  - He paused - "That's a drag. I will go I didn't think I'll learn something anyway."

He left quickly and Tsunade got her book again.

***

Kakashi came out of the store ,holding a little box. It looked like a present and he ,while smiling went in the other direction.

***

Sasuke was eating his soup when Naruto came in and said:

"What have you done?"

"What are you talking about?" He shriecked and almost dropped his spoon.

"She said she ain't gonna train with us! Did you tell her something?"

"No! She said she gets distracted."

***

Temari came out of her room listening to her iPod. Gaara stood in the corridore and went in her way. She paused it and asked a little annoyed:

"What is it?"

"Where are you going?"

"What's it to you? You were never interested."

"I won't let you see him again."

"I don't know what you're talking about."

She walked away ,but still heard him say the name: "Shikamaru Naara."


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 18, 2008)

whoa!!! temari, you are upsetting my gaara- kun. don't do it. i don't care if you like shikamaru, just dont upset my gaara!!!!


----------



## Morphine (Apr 19, 2008)

Chapter Six : Secret Dating

He was five minutes late and Temari was impatiently tapping with her fingertips on the bench. It was dark ,but the moon was shining bright and she saw him coming with his usual slow walk.

"Sorry for being late." He said before she could argue in any way.

"And why are you late?"

"It's all a drag." He said while sitting. "It is pretty late and I forgot to get you flowers so I went to buy some ,but the florist's is in the other way of the town." He got her a beautiful bouquet of flowers and all were in sandy colours.

"Thank you!" He got a kiss of course. 

Unknown to both of them Gaara was watching. "She lied." He whispered and disappeared.

***

Kakashi rang the bell and Kurenai opened kind of surprised to see him.

"Hi!" He greeted happily and went in.

"This is for you." He continued and gave her the little box. She opened it and saw a little heart shaped silver locket.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 19, 2008)

?? kakashi and kurenai? that's an odd couple.... and temari.. you got my gaara- kun upset!! don't make him go beserk or i will join in on your punishment!!


----------



## Morphine (Apr 19, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> ?? kakashi and kurenai? that's an odd couple.... and temari.. you got my gaara- kun upset!! don't make him go beserk or i will join in on your punishment!!



I don't think it's odd... why should it be odd?You think she should be with Asuma...right?


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Apr 19, 2008)

awwww!!!!X3 This is soooo cute!!!X3X3X3X3X3X3


----------



## Morphine (Apr 19, 2008)

Shibo Uirusu said:


> awwww!!!!X3 This is soooo cute!!!X3X3X3X3X3X3



what is? the fic?


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Apr 19, 2008)

Yeps!!!^.^X3X3X3X3X3X3X3X3X3


----------



## Morphine (Apr 19, 2008)

thanx! so would you like to read another chapter?


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Apr 19, 2008)

Yesssssss...more....more..moreee...


----------



## Morphine (Apr 19, 2008)

I'm a little sleepy now so the chapter won't be very long...

Chapter Seven : A Punishment

When he thought this was all enough Gaara appeared again right in front of Shikamaru and Temari. Shikamaru raised his eyebrows questionably and asked:

"What's going on? What do you want?"

Gaara growled and gasped before saying:

"Temari you are coming home with me right now."

He gave Shikamaru a cold glare ,he was about to argue when Temari shouted:

"Who do you think you are? You can't tell me where to go or who with! And why are you so interested in me? Aren't you supposed to be the evil freak who cares for no one besides himself?"

She was about to shout some more when he said in a calm ,but somehow distant way:

"I'm sorry. I shouldn't have came." And then he disappeared again.

Temari's jaw dropped from amazement. She taught he'd fight or at least argue...

***

Kakashi put the locket on Kurenai's neck and they went for a walk.

***

After eating his third bowl of ramen Naruto was finally full and said to Hinata:

"Baby doll ,do you want something?"

"What exactly?" She asked slightly suspicious.

"Whatever makes you happy."

"Then I'd like you to tell Sakura that you're dating me."

Naruto's jaw dropped and he fell of the chair.

"What?"


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 19, 2008)

temari and gaara are brother and sister and the big sister is making the little cute, sexy brother mad and upset. temari.... i... kil... you!!!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Apr 19, 2008)

purfect ending!!:rofl


----------



## Morphine (Apr 20, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> Temari and Gaara are brother and sister and the big sister is making the little cute, sexy brother mad and upset. temari.... i... kil... you!!!!



oh well...what can I say? thanx! I liked the ending too

Chapter Eight : So troublesome...

"What was that all about?" Shikamaru asked after a few minutes of awkward silence.

Temari finally sat on the bench and said:

"This is really strange... he should have said something... what's going on with him?"

Shikamaru sighed he didn't receive and answer ,but was happy because Temari was wearing a tight shirt...

***

Tears fell and fell. This was not the first time he cried ,but it was more painful than other times. The sand wiped his tears.

"How could she say that?" - He sobbed. - "I am not a freak. I want to be normal."


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 20, 2008)

GAARA!!! ill comfort you!! DAMN YOU TEMARI!! A SISTER DOES NOT SAY THAT IN FRONT OF LITTLE BROTHER!!!! there there! don't cry gaara!!! *hugs Gaara* it's ok, she's nuts that's all... too much wind in her thick skull! *hugs gaara again*


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Apr 20, 2008)

^..^ Hi's.again.

Poor Gaara, you aren't a freak!!*hugs Gaara, too XD*

I luvs where this story's goin'.

Next time...ku ku ku...
^..^


----------



## Morphine (Apr 21, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



stop hugging him! he'll be alright!




Chapter Nine : A Confession

"Oh well whatever you want." Said Naruto and stood up. He gave Hinata a quick kiss goodbye and went to see Sakura. He knocked on the door a few times and was greeted by a happy squeal:

"Hi ,Naruto!"

"Hey." He replied and went in kind of scared. Naruto sat on a chair opposite Sakura and quickly said what was on his mind.

"I'm dating Hinata."

"You're what?" She shrieked. 

"This won't go well" he thought.

***

Orochimaru stroked Sasuke's cheek.

"Good work ,boy. You make me so proud."

They both looked at Kakashi's lifeless body.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 21, 2008)

EEEKKKKKKKK! KAKASHI!! NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



*Spoiler*: __ 



HOW DARE YOU!!!! i am the lover of Gaara- kun, i won't stop hugging him anyways!! but good to here he'll be fine. damn temari...


----------



## Morphine (Apr 22, 2008)

Chapter Ten : A Work Well Done

He looked dead and only some muscle spasms showed that he wasn't.

"So what now?" Asked Sasuke and felt his curse seal's marks go all over his body. He could control it now.

"I see that you want to have some more fun.  If that wasn't enough pay a little visit to some of your friends."

Sasuke nodded and hugged Orochimaru.

"Than you Orochimaru-sensei." He said and disappeared.

"It's just you and me now." Orochimaru moved closer to Kakashi who slowly woke up.

"Sleep well?"

"What do you want? To kill me? Go ahead try!"

"No. You won't be that lucky. I have some plans for you."

***

Naruto stepped back when she started shouting. His back touched the wall. She was so close her nose almost touched his. Suddenly she stopped shouting and looked in his eyes.

"That means you don't love me?" She asked quietly and turned around. He saw tears fell on the floor.

***

Temari went in her room and saw a note. It was saying:

_Dear Temari and Kankuro,

I have decided to move on without you. You don't seem happy with me since I'm such a blood thirsty freak or something of the sort. Well that's what you said ,Temari. So goodbye._

"Kankuro!" She called. 

He came in the room.

"He moved away! He disappeared! What will we do now?" Her voice was shaking and so was her hand when she passed him the note.

"That's not good." He just said.


----------



## southdakotaboy (Apr 22, 2008)

No Sakura will not turn Naruto from Hinata If she tries to Hinata will her.
Keep it coming this is good.

By the way  is going on with Kakashi?


----------



## Morphine (Apr 22, 2008)

southdakotaboy said:


> No Sakura will not turn Naruto from Hinata If she tries to Hinata will her.
> Keep it coming this is good.
> 
> By the way  is going on with Kakashi?



well Sasuke kidnapped him ,cause Orochimaru wanted to do something i'm not saying what...you'll find out in the next chapter


----------



## southdakotaboy (Apr 22, 2008)

VampireBlood said:


> well Sasuke kidnapped him ,cause Orochimaru wanted to do something i'm not saying what...you'll find out in the next chapter



When did that happen? Did I miss a part? I thought they were just out for a walk.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 22, 2008)

!!!!!!!!! GAARA!!!!!!!!!!       NOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!! no no no non nononnononono!!!!!!!!!!!! DAMN YOU TEMARI!!!!!!!! 
AND HA! sakura got dumped... HARD!!!! GO NARUTO!!


----------



## Morphine (Apr 23, 2008)

southdakotaboy said:


> When did that happen? Did I miss a part? I thought they were just out for a walk.



for a walk?  did I miss something? who was going for a walk? 

Chapter Eleven : The Path Of A Sand Ninja

He didn't look back. He was taught not to. And even if he did? No one was waiting for him. There was no shoulder to rest his head on. No one wanted him or needed him anyway. So he continued his path across the forest. And it would have been a good path if she hadn't came out and tried to attack him
, he moved away just as she jumped at him.

"What do you think you're doing?"

"Attacking you!" She said ,trying to catch her breath and tried to hit him again ,but he just threw her against a three.

"Idiotic kunoichi!" He groaned and disappeared.

***

Naruto just stared at her. He didn't know what to say. She slowly went out.

"Stop!" He called for her to come back. She turned around at the doorway and he saw that she was crying.

"Why?" She sobbed. "You're with Hinata and no one cares about me."

"Don't say that! Come here." She moved closer and closer until they were seeing each other in their eyes.

It wasn't planned or anything. It just happened. non of them thought about it ,but they kissed. Slow and tender until they both went out of breath. A kiss they have both been waiting for since they met.


----------



## ~Kyubii~ (Apr 23, 2008)

WHAT THE HELL WAS THAT SHIT?!

You turned an NH fic into an NS fic. 
*slaps*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 23, 2008)

i have to agree... sorry!! 
GAARA- KUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I MUST HUG YOU!!!!! FEEL BETTER!! PLEASE!!!! DON'T BE MAD!!! I WANT YOU!! I CARE ABOUT YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Princess Mahi (Apr 25, 2008)

that is cute!


----------



## Morphine (Apr 26, 2008)

~Kyubii~ said:


> WHAT THE HELL WAS THAT SHIT?!
> 
> You turned an NH fic into an NS fic.
> *slaps*



so didn't! that was just a one time thing. well sorry if you don't like it stop reading then you'll see in this chapter


Chapter Twelve : Misunderstood

Sakura strormed out of the room. She knew he didn't mean to kiss her or anything.

"He'll always love her." She thought.

Sasuke found her crying in the forest.

"What is it ,Sakura?"

***

He finally found his purpouse. To kill of course anyone anytime. Gaara stopped walking and drank some water from a little river. he heard a noise ,coming from the trees nearby. Temari appeared.

"Listen to me." She said when he turned away. "I don't want you to go anywhere. I love you no matter what you do."

***

Kakashi wasn't sure if he should say something or not. No matter what was Orochimaru's plan it wouldn't be good.

"I will tell you what I'll do with you." Orochimaru said when he returned. "You will be quite useful if I mark you like Sasuke."

"You can't. I won't let you."

"I'm afraid it's not up to you."


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 26, 2008)

KAKASHI!! KICK HIS ASS!! 
this is my evil side speaking:
KILL TEMARI GAARA-KUN!! KILL TEMARI!!!!! KILL HER!! DRINK HER BLOOD!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Morphine (Apr 26, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> KAKASHI!! KICK HIS ASS!!
> this is my evil side speaking:
> KILL TEMARI GAARA-KUN!! KILL TEMARI!!!!! KILL HER!! DRINK HER BLOOD!!!!!!!!!




take it easy ,Clara! calm down no one 's killing Temari not Gaara not anyone I like her!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 26, 2008)

sorry.. evil side talin.. oh crap
evil side: I DON'T GIVE A SHIT!!! KILL HER KILL H-
SHUT UP!!!!!! *uppercuts evil side*
evil: I kill you!!
SHUT THE FUCK UP!!!! *slams foot in evil's stomach*
please carry on!


----------



## ~Kyubii~ (Apr 26, 2008)

VampireBlood said:


> so didn't! that was just a one time thing. well sorry if you don't like it stop reading then you'll see in this chapter



Sorry, I overreacted. 
please continue the story.


----------



## rock ninja (Apr 27, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> KAKASHI!! KICK HIS ASS!!
> this is my evil side speaking:
> KILL TEMARI GAARA-KUN!! KILL TEMARI!!!!! KILL HER!! DRINK HER BLOOD!!!!!!!!!



 garra is a killing mashen not a vampire


----------



## Morphine (Apr 27, 2008)

rock ninja said:


> Gaara is a killing mashen not a vampire



I wouldn't mind him drinking some of my blood togh...

And it's ok ~Kyubii~ I will post another chapter 

Chapter Thirteen: New love... or maybe not?

"It didn't seem like you love me."

Temari put her hand on his shoulder.

"Please please forgive me. I didn't want to say that."

***

After calming her down Sasuke walked Sakura home.

"Are you sure you'll be ok?" He asked and gave her a hug goodbye after she nodded.

***

"I'm hungry." Said Kakashi and looked at Orochimaru.

"You are? I can fix you something."

"You're kidding aren't you? You the Legendary Sannin will cook? For me?"

"You ain't lived before you've tried my ramen."

Orochimaru smiled and turned to the oven.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 27, 2008)

WTF??? ORO COOKS?? it's not poisened is it? and wow.. temari, you are trying to suck up to gaara aren't you? if you hurt him again. I WILL KILL YOU.


----------



## rock ninja (Apr 27, 2008)

OMG ORO IS GAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Morphine (Apr 28, 2008)

rock ninja said:


> OMG ORO IS GAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


don't think so...

Chapter Fourteen : Who's hungry?

Kakashi looked at the steamy bowl of ramen with suspicion.

"Oh common if I wanted to kill you now the last thing I'd do would be to poison you." Said Orochimaru and waited for him to taste the ramen.

"This actually tastes good! Never thought you can cook."

"Why not? Oh yeah. For the bloodthirsty thing... That doesn't make my taste buds die." He laughed.

"Enough chit chat. Now I get a bite from you."

***

Hinata walked in Naruto's room and looked around. She laughed when she saw a poster on his wall. It had a bowl of ramen and : "Eat it!" written on it.Naruto was out to train and she decided to clean up the mess. Hinata found a not non his bed.

_Naruto,

I understand now. We were not meant to be together. I will try to forget you.

~Sakura Haruno_


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 28, 2008)

uh oh.. sakura is a little nuTS!!! and oro is going to eat kakashi? ew!!! i don't think that'll be very good...


----------



## Morphine (Apr 29, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> uh oh.. sakura is a little nuTS!!! and *oro is going to eat kakashi?* ew!!! i don't think that'll be very good...



no!of course not!damn!I mean he'll bite gim to do the curse seal!not eat him literally!


Chapter Fifteen : Curse Seal Done!

Before he could react in any way Orochimaru sank his teeth in Kakashi's neck.

***

"S-Sakura!" Hinata shouted while gasping. "WTF does she think she's doing with my boyfriend?!? Damn her! She will taste my improved Byakugan!"

***

Gaara sighed and turned to Temari.

"Oh alrigh! Stop giving me these puppy eyes loooks already! I love you sis!" He hugged her and quickly let go. Her jaw dropped from amazement he had never hugged her before... or said he loves her...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 29, 2008)

AWWW!!!!! GAARA KUN!!! *hugs gaara*
gaara: ... not now.
 *hug*


----------



## Morphine (May 1, 2008)

CLARA! I was gonna hug him! 

Chapter Sixteen : An Argument.

Hinata ran into Sakura's place. She didn't instead she brought down the damn door.

"Sakura!" She shouted.

Sakura came out of her bathroom wearing nothing. She walked naked in her place.

"WTF?!? Put something on before I beat you senseless!"

***

Gaara and Temari went home. She still looked at him kind of funny.

"He must be out of his damn mind." She thought.


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 1, 2008)

WHOOT! GO HINATA!! kill sakura!! yeas!!!! aww.. gaara kun!! HE'S MINE!! NO TOUCHY!!


----------



## Phoenix-Crimson-Flower17 (May 4, 2008)

Don't hurt her Hinata!!! Do- Hinata: I don't give a crap!!!! She is stealing my boyfriend!!! Me: Shut up! (slaps Hinata) Hinata: YOU SHUT UP!!!!  Me: DAMNIT HINATA SHUT THE HELL UP!!!!! (hits Hinata REALLY hard) .........................Hurry up with the next chapter allready! s


----------



## jikoku (May 5, 2008)

DONT HIT HINATA!!! naruto will kill you and i wont want to watch you die( might be funny though


----------



## Morphine (May 6, 2008)

Chapter Seventeen : Battle For Naruto

She gasped. Hinata looked at Sakura who was laying on the floor. It all happened so fast... A couple of hits and she was unconcious...

"Should I finish her or not?"

***

Kakashi woke up laying on a bed with snow white sheets. He glanced at his neck and saw the same curse seal that was on Sasuke's neck.

"Damn!" He shouted. 

Soon afterwareds Kakashi stood up and went to the door. Unfortunately it was locked.


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 6, 2008)

O.O whoa.. GO HINATA!! WHOO!!


----------



## Chidori Child (May 7, 2008)

Naruto and Hinata--good pairing!(much better than Naruto and Sakura)
But I feel that Hinata is kind of explicit....she should be really shy and Naruto should make the confession to make her flush again.(sorry I feel like I'm rewriting the story)


----------



## Morphine (May 7, 2008)

Hello Chidori Child! Thanks for reading! And now to reply to you post.

Well I don't want the characters to be just like the original ones. I want to change them a little. They're predictable if the behave like the original ones. What's the fun in knowing what will happened?

Chapter Eighteen : Living The Curse

Kakashi coped quite well with the curse seal. When he was hungry enough to eat just about anything Orochimaru went in the room.

"Hello ,Kakashi." He greeted with a greasy voice ,while sitting on the bed.

"Got anything to eat?" He got straight to the point as Orochimaru's presence annoyed him.

***

Sakura woke up and stood up. her eyes met Hinata's Byakugan and she shivered.

"Go on! Kill me."

"Whaaaat?" Hinata shrieked.


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 7, 2008)

whoa.... dammit sakura... you are nuts.


----------



## Phoenix-Crimson-Flower17 (May 8, 2008)

i agree...She is nuts...


----------



## Morphine (May 9, 2008)

Clara why is your rating thing in red?

Chapter Nineteen : To Kill Or Not To Kill

"You are crazy!" Hinata said in disgust. "Why should I kill you?"

"No point in me living. So go on do it."

Hinata's eyes flickered at her kunai...

***

"Oh ,but of course!" Orochimaru replied. "What would you like?"

"Ramen."

"Yes. That's ok. Just do something for me before that."

"What?" He asked with suspicion.


----------



## Phoenix-Crimson-Flower17 (May 9, 2008)

I think oro is gay.


----------



## Morphine (May 9, 2008)

~~Hinata~~ said:


> I think oro is gay.



depends from what he wants... i wouldn't mind Kakashi taking of some of his clothes... bet Orochimaru wants the same...


----------



## Phoenix-Crimson-Flower17 (May 9, 2008)

.......................................................................................uhhhh.......your kidding.....................right?


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 9, 2008)

i have red CAUSE I LIKE RED!!!!! RED IS BLOOD COLOR!!! HAHA!! and sakura, go to a big building with people in big uniforms and go sit in a little white and padded room with a white jacket, ok? crazy.


----------



## Phoenix-Crimson-Flower17 (May 9, 2008)

I like red too.


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 10, 2008)

you do! YEA!!! HUG! *hug*


----------



## Morphine (May 10, 2008)

WARNING : IF YOU ARE ALERGIC TO THE KAKSHI X OROCHIMARU PAIRING OR A HOMOPHOBE DO NOT READ!!!

Chapter Twenty : Mercy.

"You crazy emo bitch. I ain't gonna kill you! Go find yourself a boy. Not Naruto. Sasuke Uchiha."

***

"You seem hot..." Said Oro.

"Damn." Thought Kakashi. "From all the pervy books I've read I know one thing... that meant take some clothes off."

So he did. Actually he enjoyed Orochimaru's look...

--- A couple of minutes later---

well that in the next chapter....


----------



## Phoenix-Crimson-Flower17 (May 10, 2008)

OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMG WTF?!?! Orochimaru and Kakashi is gay??




Clara YAY! We are best buddys! *hugs*


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 10, 2008)

@hinata: yes we are!  

WHAT THE FUCK??? KAKASHI!! NO MORE MOONSHINE FOR YOU!!! GIVE ME THE MOONSHINE BACK!! NOW!! I MADE THAT FOR YOUR BIRTHDAY! GIVE IT BACK!!! You have got to be kidding me. kakashi and oro? oro.. that's just.... just....... wow... just wow...... *barf*


----------



## Morphine (May 11, 2008)

LMAO I said DO NOT READ if you are alergic to Oro x Kakashi

*WARNING : IF YOU ARE ALERGIC TO THE KAKSHI X OROCHIMARU PAIRING OR A HOMOPHOBE DO NOT READ!!!*

Chapter Twenty One : Really?

Sooo... Orochimaru and Kakashi made out... [Clara barfed]and just when Oro's tongue was playing with Kakshi's tongue Kakshi stabbed him in the back and escaped. [didn't see that coming did you? ]

"WTF? Did I actually like that?" Kakshi asked in a confused way.

***

Naruto greeted Hinata with his preatty smile but notced that she was a bit down.

"What's wrong ,baby?'

"Oh nothing... it's just Sakura..."


----------



## Tengui (May 11, 2008)

jeesshh.... so amazing many chaps.. love it


----------



## Tengui (May 11, 2008)

I am really impressed amazed actually


----------



## Morphine (May 11, 2008)

Tengui said:


> I am really impressed amazed actually



oh! thank you! I love it when people like my work!


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 11, 2008)

oh that's nice, you included me barfing in it. nice, how kind of you. AND THANK GOD THAT ENDED QUICKLY!!! and wtf kakashi, you enjoyed it? no more perv books for you. give them to me. NOW. 
kakashi: but you burned them all already.
oh.. THEN WHAT WAS THAT??
kakashi: uh.... *hic*....... uh oh....
kakashi..... did you get into my private cabinet?
k: no....

K: maybe............ yes..... *hic*
give me the moonshine. 
k: *hands clara bottle half full of moonshine*
thank you. *sniff* and the whiskey.
K: aww! *hands clara the whiskey*
thank- *sniff* and the jack daniels.

thirty minutes later......
kakashi! HOW MUCH DID YOU TAKE???
k: only a little... 
FORTY BOTTLES OF DIFFERENT ALCOHOL ISN'T A LITTLE!!!!


----------



## Phoenix-Crimson-Flower17 (May 11, 2008)

Bad Kakashi, bad! And no more make out paradise books for you!  And no more moonshine ether! Hmp!     OMGOMGOMGOMGOMG!!! Your gay!


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 11, 2008)

kakashi: but i like the wine!!
GIVE ME THE WINE!!!
k: no!!!
GIVE IT!!
k: NO!!
GIVE IT!!
k: NO!!
GIVE IT OR NO MORE DANGO!!
k:...  fine! *chugs the wine* 
HEY!! GIVE IT!!!! *tackles kakashi*


----------



## Morphine (May 12, 2008)

so.. I'm a really BIG fan of Yaoi as is seen in my recent works... 

WARNING : IF YOU ARE ALERGIC TO THE KAKSHI X OROCHIMARU PAIRING OR A HOMOPHOBE DO NOT READ!!!

Chapter Twenty Two : Come Back Baby...

"Oh! Coming back for more?" orochimaru asked when Kakashi stepped in again.

He looked kind of drunk ,but nevertheless happy.

"Hey, Oro! You ok? Sorry for the backstabbing thing..."

"Never mind that." Giggled Oro. "I'm used to backstabbings I ain't your egular ninja now am I?"

"No. you're speacial." 

***

"What about her? Something wrong?"

"No. forget about it..."


----------



## Phoenix-Crimson-Flower17 (May 12, 2008)

.........................(barfs).................OMG... Kakashi used to be my fav charaticer... Now he is gay... Kakashi is nolonger my fav...


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 12, 2008)

BLLLAAHHH!!! *barf* Oh! OH MY GOD KAKASHI!! MUMPH!! BBBBBLLLLLLLLLAAAAAAAHHHHH!!!! JESUS WHAT TEH FUCK?? BLALLALLAGHGG!! *barf*


----------



## Phoenix-Crimson-Flower17 (May 13, 2008)

it's OK clara, here, have some mid. (gives clara stomach mid) feel better? I hope you do. 

Bad kakashi! You make clara sick! No more orochimaru sex for you! 

kakashi: But-
me: I said no!
kakashi: your no fun.
me: I don't care.
(kakashi leaves village) 
(throws brick at kakashi's head)
me: omg... I killed him... 
what do I do now? 
(orochimaru leaves village) 
me: bye! thank god they are gone! :amazed


----------



## Morphine (May 14, 2008)

Calm down all of you! I like Kakasho and Oro! And since I am writing they will be together. I am an Yaoi fan [thought I said it before..]

Chapter Twenty Three : Happy?

So Oro and Kakashi decided to live together. Kabuto was thrown out.  Noone really cared bot him so he went to stalk Sasuke. Kabuto was found bu Sasuke and beaten up.

"Where's sensei?" Asked Sasuke.

"Living with Kakashi."

"Whaaaaat?!!?" Sasuke disappeared undoubtabtably going to see Orochimaru.

***

"Common baby doll! Tell me..."


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 14, 2008)

duede.............. sasuke you had better kill those two... i don't care about kakashi anymore.]
kakashi: 
GO SUCK A BRICK!!!
kaakshi: oh oro-kun!!
oh god!


----------



## Phoenix-Crimson-Flower17 (May 14, 2008)

Kabuto was kicked out? Awww.. I like Kabuto, 

kabuto: I have no place to live. Waa.
Me: Awww... It's OK Kabuto don't cry.

I have a thing for boys with glasses.


----------



## rock ninja (May 14, 2008)

WHAT THE #@$%!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i said oro is gay and you said no and now he is gay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
cussingWHAT HAPPENED TO THE NARUxHINA?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Phoenix-Crimson-Flower17 (May 14, 2008)

thats what i whould want to know.


----------



## Morphine (May 15, 2008)

well Naruto and Hinata are still together! and WTF? if you don't like it don't read!

Chapter Twenty Four : Seing is NOT Believeing

Sasuke slowly went in only to see Kakshi he made a sign for silence then explained :

"This is not what it looks like. I was only trying to figure out how to break the curae seal and I did it!" He showed his neck completely curae seal free. "Want me to do it to you?"

"No."

***

After saying everything about Sakura and the note she left Hinata sighed with relief.

"Everything is ok. Belive it!" He gently stroke her cheek and that led to a kiss. Hinata was trully happy... unlike Sakura...


----------



## Phoenix-Crimson-Flower17 (May 15, 2008)

Aww.. that is so cute! AND WHAT THE FUCK!?!? KAKASHI IS GONNA REAP SASUKE!?!?
OMG..


----------



## Morphine (May 16, 2008)

How come Clara didn't read?


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 16, 2008)

i did... i was disappointed.... not in the chapter... the characters actions.... wuss!!!! THEY ARE WUSSES!!


----------



## Morphine (May 17, 2008)

so what said you didn't like them being gay and they're not! see? and what's wrong with their actions?


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 18, 2008)

chappy???


----------



## Morphine (May 18, 2008)

here's a chappy Clara! btw what has happened with my other three fics? no comments on Deep Love, Kunai Love and Uzuamki Trouble 

Chapter Twenty Five : What Now?

"So you don't want to be normal?" Kakashi asked while looking strangely at Sasuke.

"There ain't no such a thing as normal."

Kakashi raised his eyesbrows.

"Where is sensei? You didn't do anything bad to him did you?" Sasuke asked in a warning tone.

_"Hmm... if I tell him he might fight me and probably beat my ass... even kill me..."_

"He's ok."

"You'd better not be lying or you'll be very sorry." 

He went to check if his sensei was fine. He wasn't...

***

She threw some more clothes in her suitcase.

"I'm leaving! No more Sasuke or Naruto. They affect me badly."

She looked at the mirror.

"I look good." She concluded.


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 18, 2008)

i bet sakura goes lesbo. HA!!


----------



## victorvscn (May 18, 2008)

Wow that's sweet =P I don't like gay men characters, though. Don't go that way, please.

Glad I could complete your REP Bar =P


----------



## ArtisBang (May 18, 2008)

Hahahahaha ^^ That was Awesome Story 
I'll never do better than you
and the story so cute ^^


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 18, 2008)

who's rep bar? mine or his?


----------



## Morphine (May 19, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> who's rep bar? mine or his?



that's a wild idea ,but maybe she was talking bout my rep bar...  I will try not to,Cidinho although I love Yaoi pairings. Thank you for the lovely comment, ArtisBang!  and Sakura won't go lesbo.

Chapter Twenty Six : The Wounded Oro.

He stormed in the room breathing heavily. His eyes widened and anger got the best of him. The curse seal marks covered his body when he saw his sensei laying on the floor, cursing Kakashi. he had a bad wound in his stomach and was losing blood.

"I will get you to a hospital, sensei." And he did as quickly as possible. 

Kakashi didn't escape he didn't see a point.

"Now you get a taste of what Sharingan can really do."

***

Sakura met TenTen on her way out of the village.

"Where are you going?" she asked, confused.

"Leaving."

"Why?"

"Because of Naruto and Sasuke."

"Stay." She said and caught her hand.

----------------

Easy, Clara. no lesbo meaning.


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 19, 2008)

i think that tenten is going lesbo!!!!!!! lesbo.


----------



## Morphine (May 20, 2008)

no one's going lesbo!

Chapter Twenty Seven : Stay...stay...stay

"Oh, don't leave because of two fools! they don't deserve you!"

"It's the opposite I fear..."

***

"So what now?" Asked Kakashi and lifted his eyes from the book.

"Oh don't you dare read thta book when I'm gonna kill you. put it away fr fuck sakes!"

***

"It's all okay Naruto. Calm down I have no problems with her or anyone else you just rest and I'll cook you some ramen. ok?"


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 20, 2008)

it's a bit calm... and are you having a habit called you can't stop puttin in 'for fucks sakes'?


----------



## Phoenix-Crimson-Flower17 (May 20, 2008)

Make more chappys. And I thout kakashi and oro were........ you know, what happened?


----------



## Morphine (May 21, 2008)

~~Hinata~~ said:


> Make more chappys. And I thout kakashi and oro were........ you know, what happened?



well it was all explained in the chapters Kakashi used him to find out how to break the curse seal  and Clara I don't have that habit I just like swearing 

Chapter Twenty Eight : ^.^ Amazing Girl 

"Don't say hat! you are an amazing smart, beautiful and inteligent girl!"

"I am?" She asked a bit suspicious. "Do you really think so?"

"Of course! Sasuke and naruto don't know what they're missing!"

_"CHA!!! I knew it! I'm pretty!"_ Shouted Inner Sakura.

***

"Kill me? Oh, do you really think so? you a child kill me? A jounin?"

"Yes! You die now!"

***

"Ramen? Really?" Naruto made a O.O face.

"Yes! Just the way you love it, pookey!"


----------



## Phoenix-Crimson-Flower17 (May 21, 2008)

Nice chappy.   If I can ask, is Sasuke gonna have his cruse seal takein away?


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 21, 2008)

uh.. pookie? wtf.........


----------



## Phoenix-Crimson-Flower17 (May 21, 2008)

??????? What in the world are you doing clara? ????????  Pookie?


----------



## SeventhDan (May 22, 2008)

"claping" excellent!


----------



## Morphine (May 22, 2008)

SeventhDan said:


> "claping" excellent!



thank you! Clara? wtf's wrong with pookey? it sounds cute  and nope he's not he doesn't want to

Chapter Twenty Nine : Calm Down.

In a second sasuke colapsed on the floor, crying.

"What's wrong?" Asked Kaksahi.

"I can't take it no more! Why do you always interfere? can't you leave me live my damn life? All of you!" He continued sobbing.

***

TenTen took Sakura home and poored her a cup of hot chocolate.

"Feel better now?" She asked while unpacking Sakura's suitcase.

***

"Ramen! Ramen!" Naruto was shoting impatiently.

"There it is." She said and while stroking his cheek put the bowl of ramen on the table. He sniffed the steam.

"Yum yum. Thank you."


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 22, 2008)

sasuke.... wtf.... you pussy... *pokes sasuke with stick* im afraid to touch you now that you're such a pussy. your new name is pansy ass. 
sa: WAHHH!!!!
 SHUT UP PANSY ASS!!! *shoves stick in eye*
sa: OOOWWWW!!! WAAAHHHH!!!!
SHUT THE FUCK UP!!


----------



## Morphine (May 23, 2008)

wtf was that all about? he can totally have a breakdown when people don't stop messing with him!

g; it's ok, Sasuke don't cry
s: why not? 
g:you don't look that pretty when u cry... oh, who am I kidiing? get a grip, ok? beat kakashi's ass


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 23, 2008)

HA!! you know what gaara? I'll just go beat his ass.. i do it alot.. watch ill prove it *walks near kakashi* hey buddy!
ka: AH!! NO!! I DON'T WANT TO GET HIT AGAIN!! *shrinks into little ball*
see? He's scared of me!


----------



## Phoenix-Crimson-Flower17 (May 23, 2008)

Hey Kakashi!
Ka: What? 
POW!
KaWW!
You see Sasuke, you don't need to cry. Here, do you want ice cream?
Sa:*sniff* No.
Do you want a toy?
Sa: No. *sniff*
Do you want to beat Kakashi's ass?
Sa: Yes.
Ok,
Ka:NO!!!!! PLEASE!!! *shinks to little ball again*
Kakashi is scared of girl power.
Sa: Hey, this is fun.
Ka: OW! OW! OW!
Sa,cla,hin,: Lets kick his ass! *kicks kakashi*
Ka: OW! WAAA!!
Clara: Stop crying you pussy. *hits kakashi with stick*
Ka: OW!!! WAAAA!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 23, 2008)

YEAH!! TAKE THAT!! oh.. stick broke.. TIME FOR THE RED HOT POKER!!! HAHAHA!!


----------



## Morphine (May 24, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> *HA!! you know what gaara?* I'll just go beat his ass.. i do it alot.. watch ill prove it *walks near kakashi* hey buddy!
> ka: AH!! NO!! I DON'T WANT TO GET HIT AGAIN!! *shrinks into little ball*
> see? He's scared of me!



LMAO!  g like gloria which is MY name 

Chapter Thirty : Sasuke Gets A Grip (finally!)

Sasuke suddenly stood up. he Sharingan appeared in his eyes.

"You'd better start praying you'll meet your maker."

He chraged at his with Kirin which Kakashi couldn't avoid. In a second he lay on the floor gasping and cursing.

-----

sorry for the shortness and btw read my three other fics they have all been updated and forgotten


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 24, 2008)

with kirin?  wtf....


----------



## Phoenix-Crimson-Flower17 (May 24, 2008)

Who's Kirin?


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 24, 2008)

a whore of a girl who hits on sasuke...


----------



## Phoenix-Crimson-Flower17 (May 24, 2008)

NOOOOO!!!! SAKURA IS SASUKE'S LOVER!! DON'T YOU DARE LOOK AT HIM KIRIN!!!!


----------



## Morphine (May 25, 2008)

wtf? i read that kirin is a techique with a lightining wtf?

from wikipedia

He later proves able to mold electricity into more solid forms such as throwing needles, and even harnesses natural lightning to create a devastating and unavoidable attack called Kirin.

see? that's what he hit him with! 

Chapter Thirty One : Kakashi - alive?

"You alive?" He asked indifferently and kicked him in the stomach. In reply he got a moan:

"wtf? am i dead?"

"Not yet. But you will die soon. Nothing can save you now." he said and was sure, but screamed in pain a second after. A few needles pierced his left arm.

"wtf?"

It was Tsunade and Sakura. Tsunade quickly got to Kakashi and started healing him.

"Oh, no you don't!" He yelled, but he didn't see Sakura who appeared in front of Tsuande.

"Step away." He growled.

"No." Was her answer.


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 25, 2008)

oh god! now sakura is there???? now the tears and oh so great speeches will go off! i just know it! corny...


----------



## Morphine (May 25, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> oh god! now sakura is there???? now the tears and oh so great speeches will go off! i just know it! corny...



wtf? tears? noooo you'll see when more people read tears - NEVER! beating! that's more like it hint hint naruto's gonna show up....


----------



## Phoenix-Crimson-Flower17 (May 25, 2008)

Sakura is there. Sasuke if you harm Sakura I'll kill your ass.


----------



## Morphine (May 26, 2008)

Chapter Thirty Two : Don't Make Me...

"Sakura, don't make me kill you. Step away now."

"No." She repeated and her eyes flickered at Tsunade. "Almost ready." She whispered silently.

"You made me." He said and charged at Sakura, but was surprised by Naruto who hit him so hard he flew to the wall.

"Naruto!" He roared an quickly got on his feet again. The Sharingan glowed in his eyes. "Why do you have to interfere? You are such a fool."

"Oh, yeah? Let's just see about that! I will defend them all! Believe it!"


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 26, 2008)

oh good god! stay down naruto! god damn! you always have to get into those fights.. it's just weird!


----------



## Phoenix-Crimson-Flower17 (May 26, 2008)

SASUKE YOU *beep*!  YOU TRYED TO KILL SAKURA!!! I'M GOONA KILL YOUR ASS!!! BAKUGAN! *calls bakugan users*  Ne: I'm here.  Hi: So am I! Me: LETS KILL HIM!


----------



## Morphine (May 27, 2008)

~~Hinata~~ said:


> SASUKE YOU *beep*!  YOU TRYED TO KILL SAKURA!!! I'M GOONA KILL YOUR ASS!!! BAKUGAN! *calls bakugan users*  Ne: I'm here.  Hi: So am I! Me: LETS KILL HIM!




wtf? no one's killing Sasuke! he's my favourite character!

Chapter Thirty Three : Chidori vs Rasengan!

"Fuck off, Naruto! This is non of your business!"

"Oh, it is now! You want to kill them and I will stop you."

"You don't even know what this is about! Kakashi tried to kill Orochimaru-sensei!"

"Who cares? He deserves to die."

"You will die with them!" He roared.

Naruto saw the Chidori in his hands.

"Oh! Fighting like that, are we?" He responded with Rasengan.

In a second they both charged at each other. Naruto missed tough... sasuke didn't his Chidori made Naruto fall on the floor. He was imovable for a while, so sasuke decided that he can do what he wanted at last. A second before he could get the chidori again Naruto stood up, bleeding heavlily.

"Where do you think you're going? Come back and fight me!"

"You ain't worth killing you loser."

He continued approaching Kakashi he was about to stand up when Sasuke pushed of Tsunade and Sakura : "Stay out." He snarled.

"Ok, Kakashi just you and me now. Ready for another Kirin? You won't survive this one."


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 27, 2008)

oh god damn. Sasuke... i swear to god.. i have read WAY too many stories with kakashi dying.. if you kill him im giving you a foot in the ass.


----------



## Morphine (May 29, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> oh god damn. Sasuke... i swear to god.. i have read WAY too many stories with kakashi dying.. if you kill him im giving you a foot in the ass.



so.... you're gonna read another one he's gonna die.... when someone else replies


----------



## Phoenix-Crimson-Flower17 (May 29, 2008)

KAKASHI!!!! NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *protecs kishi* Iwon't let you die Ka: Thanks. 
*kills sasuke* Wait, just in case *kills @dl* There we go. Now you won't die!


----------



## Morphine (May 31, 2008)

i'll reply when Clara reads...


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 31, 2008)

HA!! I  LOVE THAT PART OF PIRATES OF THE CARRIBEAN DEAD MANS CHEST!!
'Ive got a jar of dirt! ive got a jar of dirt! And guess what's inside it!!" oh and:

'Look! *shot* an undead monkey!!' and!! WHO CAN FORGET THIS!!

'HEAVE!! HEAVE LIKE YOU'RE BEING PAYED FOR IT!!!'


----------



## Phoenix-Crimson-Flower17 (May 31, 2008)

:rofl I saw that movie too.  

My fave movies
_______________

Swenny todd

Pirates of the carribean dead mans chest

Finding nemo

Naruto: the snow princess

Karate kid #1

Karate kid #2

Kiki the witch

Nausicaa valley of the wind

The cat retures

Inuyasha movie #1

Inuyasha movie #2

Porm night

Narina


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 1, 2008)

wow.. these are some of the movies i like

bleach movie 1
bleach movie 2
bleach movie 3
Naruto movie 1
Naruto movie 2
Naruto movie 3
Naruto Shippuden movie 1 (4)
Naruto Shippuden movie 2 (5)
Pirates of the Carribean (ALL OF THEM!!!)
IT
Shrek 1
Shrek 2
Inuyasha 1
inuyasha 2
inuyasha 3
inuyasha 4
Jackass
Jackass 2


----------



## Morphine (Jun 1, 2008)

Chapter Thirty Four : A Plan Gone To The Trash Can

Sasuke was getting closer and closer to Kakashi who couldn't step back. Then suddenly someone appeared. Someone with a cape with red clouds.

"Hello, little brother."

"wtf? Itachi? What the hell are you doing here?"

"I will stop from doing a stupid thing."

"And it is?"

"Killing Kakashi Hatake. Don't, please."

"Why the hell do you care anyway?"

"That doesn't matter. Just don't."

"If you promise to talk to me."

"What for?"

"Everything."

"Ok. Got it. Let's go now. Leave Tsunade heal them both."


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 1, 2008)

good god that was corny. how corny was that? CORNY!! IT'S CORNIER THAN CORN!!


----------



## Phoenix-Crimson-Flower17 (Jun 1, 2008)

@dl Make more chappys! With Itachi in them! I love Itachi! 

@clara You like a lot movies.   Can I ask? How old are you? I'm 19.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 1, 2008)

im like..... 14..... yea.. im an internt nerd. that's how i see the anime movies.


----------



## jikoku (Jun 1, 2008)

i like itachi to and im watching pirates of the carribean now


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 1, 2008)

ME TOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Morphine (Jun 2, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> good god that was corny. how corny was that? CORNY!! IT'S CORNIER THAN CORN!!



wtf? i thought you didn't want Kakshi to get killed. he is ALIVE!

ATTEANTION: TO ALL THE READERS OF MY CRAP FOUR OF MY SEVEN FFs HAVE BEEN UPDATED AND SENT INTO OBLIVION. THEY ARE: Kunai Love, Uzumaki Trouble (Naruto FanFic), Deep Love and Make Me Different [Orochimaru FF] DO READ SO I CAN UPDATE.

Chapter Thirty Five : Is There Something To Say?

"Alright. Start talking" Said Itachi and waited for him to say something.

"I have lived with the guilt for so many years."

"It was never your fault..."

"It was. I could have stopped you if only I was stronger..."

"Stop torturng yourself. You couldn't have stopped me."

"Why did you save Kakashi?"

"It would have been a mistake."

"Why? You never cared for anyone."

"Of course I did. I cared and I still care for you." [shut it Clara not corny-cute!]

"Liar."

"I don't lie, little brother. I left you only you..."


----------



## AnimeFreakTard (Jun 2, 2008)

*Where"s the rest"? Cont... Please...If you don't I'll be very bored...=] and sorry but I agree with Clara some parts are cornier than corn...BTW Since your talking about Itachi in later eps we find out that Danzou was the one who ordered Itachi to kill his best friend and destroy the Uchiha Clan...he was supposed to kill Sasuke as well but couldn't...OOOPs...sorry if I kinda just spoiled it for sum ppl...*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 2, 2008)

i can't believe you put that in there!! i cared!! OH BIG WHOOP!! AND IT'S NOT CUTE!! IT'S THAT CORNY STUFF AGAIN!! sorry... im not sappy...


----------



## Phoenix-Crimson-Flower17 (Jun 2, 2008)

@clara Why are both of my e-sister's 14? I got a fortune from a cookie and it said "you will be with ppl younger than you."  Wow.

@dl Make more please. pek Itachi.....

@jikoku You like Itachi too?


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 2, 2008)

idk.. it's your decision as of why your sis's are younger than you!


----------



## jikoku (Jun 2, 2008)

hes not my fave but hes kool


----------



## Morphine (Jun 3, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> i can't believe you put that in there!! i cared!! OH BIG WHOOP!! AND IT'S NOT CUTE!! IT'S THAT CORNY STUFF AGAIN!! sorry... im not sappy...



oh for fuck sakes i like it that way! i like it corny and what not! so? shoot me!

Chapter Thirty Six : Corny! Alright?!?

"You could have killed me easily. Correct your mistake. Do it now."

"No. I won't. You're far too precious to me you've always been."

That was too much for Sasuke to handle. He started sobbing in Itachi's cape.

***

"He did what?" Hinata was taking care of Naruto's wounds. Putting bandages on them.

"I couldn't stop me. I hit him with my best shot and he just dodged it."

"it's not your fault. And dodn't you dare to think you're weak. You'll be the strongest one for me. Forever."

He rest his head on her shoulder.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 3, 2008)

..... 

*Spoiler*: __ 



.......
*Spoiler*: __ 



[size=+6]CORNY!!!!!!!![/size]


----------



## Gary (Jun 3, 2008)

a good naruto x hinata fan fic


----------



## jikoku (Jun 3, 2008)

i agree with clara corny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 3, 2008)

...........


----------



## Morphine (Jun 4, 2008)

i hate sasuke said:


> a good naruto x hinata fan fic



someone said a good thing! well it is corny and i like it that way! no update, because i'm in a writer's block hope it'll end soon...


----------



## Phoenix-Crimson-Flower17 (Jun 4, 2008)

@clara  
*Spoiler*: __ 



.............
*Spoiler*: __ 



................
*Spoiler*: __ 



.............
*Spoiler*: __ 



.............
*Spoiler*: __ 



.................
*Spoiler*: __ 



.............
*Spoiler*: __ 



............
*Spoiler*: __ 



.............
*Spoiler*: __ 



..................
*Spoiler*: __ 



...................You like the word corny. Don't ya? :rofl
































@dl thank you for makeing some chappys with Itachi in them. Itachi.......pek


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 4, 2008)

@hinata: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



yes i do.
*Spoiler*: __ 



[size=+6]CORNY!![/size]


----------



## Phoenix-Crimson-Flower17 (Jun 4, 2008)

You used to say balls all the time. But now you say corny.  Your funny.


----------



## Morphine (Jun 5, 2008)

~~Hinata~~ said:


> You used to say balls all the time. But now you say corny.  Your funny.



balls? that's ought to be Clara  I like "for fuck sakes" more.

Chapter thirty Seven : It's ok.

"Calm down. Mu robe is soaking wet now." He said in a calm tone.

Sasuke lifted his eyes, full of tears.

"I'm so sorry." He said.

"You? Why?"

"For all the hate that filled me. I really needed someone to support me. When I was younger it was you, but since you left I was lonely."

"I'm here now. I'll make it up to you."

***

"Thank you, Hinata. I really neede to hear that."

"Sure." She winked. "Want to go to bed now? Let's take a nap. You must be tired."

They snuggled closer together.

--------------

ok ok I get it. corny.... so? i'm in the mood for romance... i'm not usually... strange and Clara I like the world corny!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 5, 2008)

i remember that stage of mine!! KICK HIM IN THE BALLS! that's what itachi needs right now a good kick in the balls. dear god ive started...
sa: now she can't stop..
SHUT UP!! *kicks sasuke in balls*
sa: AGH!!! she's back!! *collapses*
..... *stomps on sasuke's balls*


----------



## Morphine (Jun 7, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> i remember that stage of mine!! KICK HIM IN THE BALLS! that's what itachi needs right now a good kick in the balls. dear god ive started...
> sa: now she can't stop..
> SHUT UP!! *kicks sasuke in balls*
> sa: AGH!!! she's back!! *collapses*
> ..... *stomps on sasuke's balls*



wtf are you doing?  leave his... balls!update when there's another reader!


----------



## AnimeFreakTard (Jun 7, 2008)

*LMAO...CLara cracks me up...please continue with your very very corny story =]*


----------



## Morphine (Jun 8, 2008)

AnimeFreakTard said:


> *LMAO...CLara cracks me up...please continue with your very very corny story =]*



oh... sorry i can't think of anything now...


----------



## Phoenix-Crimson-Flower17 (Jun 8, 2008)

@dl Make more when you can. X3

@clara  Your killing his balls.


----------



## sexy_jutsu_fan (Jun 8, 2008)

i'm you're other reader little o'l me so funny and clara do not say balls its disturbing go to your room!
Clara: I dont wanna
me " go to the room or gaara dies.
clara: No GAARA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I kick you in your balls
Me: oooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOVE is a bitch  that was corny


----------



## Morphine (Jun 9, 2008)

Clara doesn't read?!?


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 9, 2008)

........ wtf? go to my room? oh that's really lame. yeah, ill go in my room that has cable satelitte tv and radio in it. yeah, im going to do that. sure sure. yeah. oh, and i think ill just be bored to death with my laptop. yeah, go to my room. god that's the stupidest thing ever!

AND THINK OF SAOMETHING FOR GOD'S SAKE!!!!!!! DAMMIT!! DON'T MAKE ME KICK.. well you're a girl so... YOUR FAV MALE CHARACTERS BALLS!!! oh, correction... ball. i sort of.. killed the other.. sorry sasuke..


----------



## sexy_jutsu_fan (Jun 9, 2008)

I don't care i'm stupid so I say stupid things sometimes or... alot of times


----------



## Phoenix-Crimson-Flower17 (Jun 9, 2008)

@dl Have made up something yet? 

@clara You must have a sleepover some day you know... That would be one hell of a sleepover...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 9, 2008)

I CANT HAVE A SLEEP OVER!! my parents are lame.. they would take that stuff out and say 'communicate' then it would be lame and i would want to kick my dads balls and slice my moms wrists..
person 1: that's emo talk there.
No NO!! It's not emo!! emo is if you want to curb bite your self!
person 2: she's got a point man.. what she said before is called 'homocidal'
person 1: ah.. point taken.


----------



## Phoenix-Crimson-Flower17 (Jun 9, 2008)

They. Won't. Let. You. Have. A. SLEEPOVER!?!? wtf.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 9, 2008)

they will... they just won't let me have all those things in my room.


----------



## Morphine (Jun 10, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> ........ wtf? go to my room? oh that's really lame. yeah, ill go in my room that has cable satelitte tv and radio in it. yeah, im going to do that. sure sure. yeah. oh, and i think ill just be bored to death with my laptop. yeah, go to my room. god that's the stupidest thing ever!
> 
> AND THINK OF SAOMETHING FOR GOD'S SAKE!!!!!!! DAMMIT!! DON'T MAKE ME KICK.. well you're a girl so... *YOUR FAV MALE CHARACTERS BALLS!!! oh, correction... ball. i sort of.. killed the other.. sorry sasuke*..



Clara! if you destroy his other ball i swer to god...


Chapter Thirty Eight : A New Start

"Make it up? How?" Asked Sasuke (with both his balls in place )

"Well I will think of something. Let's go and meet the other Akatsuki members I'm sure you will grow fond of them." Itachi said while whiping his brothers' tears.

"Really?"

"Yes. Let's go now."

***

Naruto was talking in his sleep:

"Hinata?" He called. "Don't go! Please stay with me! You're all I have..." He turned. 

Hinata smiled widely. "He really loves me! Should I wake him up?"

While she was hesitating someone knocked on the door and Naruto spranged out of bed with his eyes open, but not fully awake.

"Someone's attacking us! Hide Hinata!" He shouted.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 10, 2008)

.....  wtf?? WHAT WAS THAT NOTE FOR?!?!
naruto... sit your ass down and shut the hell up. hinata is blushing.


----------



## Phoenix-Crimson-Flower17 (Jun 10, 2008)

@dl Nice! me like chappys...

@clara 
Me: Shut up Naruto and go back to sleep.
Na: HI-YA! *hits me in face*
Me: WAKE THE FUCK UP NARUTO! *kicks Naruto in his balls*
Na: Owie...... Wait... What the..... Where is the- *looks at me* AHhHh!
Me: Just shut up and go to sleep.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 10, 2008)

........ this is what i do:
na: *wakes up* *looks at me* owie.. oh.. heh hehehe...
... SHUT THE FUCK UP AND GO TO SLEEP!! *punches in balls, kicks face* 
na: x_x


----------



## -18 (Jun 10, 2008)

good job


----------



## Morphine (Jun 11, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> ........ this is what i do:
> na: *wakes up* *looks at me* owie.. oh.. heh hehehe...
> ... SHUT THE FUCK UP AND GO TO SLEEP!! *punches in balls, kicks face*
> na: x_x



wtf's up with you and people's balls? first Sasuke then Naruto!!!

Chapter Thirtry Nine: A Visitor.

He was covered in smoke, shadows all around him. When the smoke cleared out Hinata saw his face. He had bright green eyes and the darkest black hair she had ever seen. The glow in his eyes was challenging and flirty.

_"He's hot."_ She thought.

Naruto on the other hand was fully awake and was staring at their visitor.

"What is your name?" He shouted. "I demand that you tell me now!"

"Shut up." He snarled quetly. "I want to know your name." He said to Hinata and his eyes glided down her.

"Hinata Hyuga." She said and continued staring at him.

"Hyuga? Oh, yes. I remember now. I was sent here to see you."

"Me? Really?" She sensed how her voice went up and her tone was fangirly just like Sakura's when she talks to Sasuke.

"Yes." He nodded and bowed. "It truly is an honour to meet you. Oh, I've forgoten my manners. My name is Wolf."


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 11, 2008)

........... HAHAHAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!! NARUTO HAS COMPITION!! AHAHAHHAAAAAAA!!!!! I LAUGH AT YOUR STUPIDITY!!!!! AHHHHHH!!! HHHAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!
na: shut up..
YOU SHUT UP!! *kicks balls*
na: X.X


----------



## Morphine (Jun 11, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> ........... HAHAHAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!! NARUTO HAS COMPITION!! AHAHAHHAAAAAAA!!!!! *I LAUGH AT YOUR STUPIDITY!!!!! *AHHHHHH!!! HHHAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!
> na: shut up..
> YOU SHUT UP!! *kicks balls*
> na: X.X



wtf? stupidity? enough with the balls! and i ain't dumb *pouts*

and Clara... dont' you dare pull my lips to the ground... or i'll kick Gaara's balls! yeah you heard me!


----------



## sexy_jutsu_fan (Jun 11, 2008)

?DarkLight said:


> wtf? stupidity? enough with the balls! and i ain't dumb *pots*


 What do you mean pots?


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 11, 2008)

i meant pouts.. sorry!!

DON'T YOU DARE!! THOSE ARE MY BALLS!! MINE!! PROPERTYU OF- eeww... that didn't sound right.... eewwww.. BUT STILL!! YOU WILL NOT!!


----------



## Morphine (Jun 12, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> i meant pouts.. sorry!!
> 
> DON'T YOU DARE!! THOSE ARE MY BALLS!! MINE!! PROPERTYU OF- eeww... that didn't sound right.... eewwww.. BUT STILL!! YOU WILL NOT!!



she meant that i wrote "pots" instead of "pouts" and what makes you think I won't?!? You killed sasuke's ball


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 12, 2008)

YOU WILL NOT!! DON'T MAKE ME GO AFTER WHATS STILL LEFT OF NARUTOS!!!!


----------



## Morphine (Jun 12, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> YOU WILL NOT!! DON'T MAKE ME GO AFTER WHATS STILL LEFT OF NARUTOS!!!!



o.O what did you do with Naruto's balls?!?! answer me dattebayo! or i'm gonna go crazy on Gaara i'm serious you touch... oh well kick Sasuke's ball [fuck] or go after Naruto Gaara will get a vasectomy!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 12, 2008)

NO NO NO NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
don't....... you........ dare.............. i swear to god..............
ga: .............. i don't know who to ask for help right now..... shes about to explode and she's... got sisscors in her hands.... eehhh....


----------



## Morphine (Jun 12, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> NO NO NO NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> don't....... you........ dare.............. i swear to god..............
> ga: .............. i don't know who to ask for help right now..... shes about to explode and she's... got sisscors in her hands.... eehhh....



*laughs evily* HAHAAHAHHAAA!!!! you don't and i don't...


----------



## AnimeFreakTard (Jun 12, 2008)

*LMAO...DArk...CLara...will kill you and I will laugh...BTW...I took your scissors...hehe...=]*


----------



## Phoenix-Crimson-Flower17 (Jun 12, 2008)

@clara

Me: gaar I think you might want to back way for a while.. O_o;;

Ga: I think your right. O_o;;;

Me: *gets next to sis* dl you will not harm clara's husband! Now drop your weapons and put your hands up! Any thing you say can/will be held agneest you in court. NOW DROP YOUR WEAPONS OR NARUTO AND SASUKE LOSE THEIR BALLS! *grabs naru and sasu*

Na: Uh! Uh, now please don't hurt my balls!

Sa: Please! Don't hurt my balls!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 12, 2008)

.. are you a cop or somethin? wow... cool!! i have a cop sister!! HAHA!! TAKE THAT SOCIETY!! oh... wait a sec... that's irony against me.. O.O
hehe... you might want to go with their hair... i don't know if they have anyballs left! XD


----------



## AnimeFreakTard (Jun 12, 2008)

*Lolz...What shall you do once they are bald?*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 12, 2008)

*evil grin* heheh.... do you know ikkaku from bleach?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Im torturing them like that... BALDY!! BALDY!!! SHINY HEAD!!! PINBALL SKULL!!!


----------



## AnimeFreakTard (Jun 12, 2008)

*LMAO...OMG...Ikkaku =] BALDY BALDY BALDY BALDY BALDY!!!!!*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 12, 2008)

isn't he cool?? he's the tempermetal bald man of the show!!
what he says when he's like attacking someone cause.. well.. they pissed him off. is
'WARI WARI WARI WARI!!!!" and it's sort of slurred so it sounds sort of like:
"ARIARIARIARIARIARIARI!!!" it's really weird.


----------



## AnimeFreakTard (Jun 12, 2008)

*I lubB him...he's so funni...Remeber the EP when they all came to KArakura Town and they had to stay with the guy and his sister...she liked him that was so funni...
"I like a man who shaves his head"
"HE'S BALD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"
*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 12, 2008)

I LOVE THAT ONE!! he has to train the jrs in that crap what's it called. .well.. stick sword fighting matches? THAT WAS HILARIOUS!! Their giga were SO FUNNY!! I LAUGHED MY ASS OFF AND KILLED IT!! AHHHHHAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Phoenix-Crimson-Flower17 (Jun 12, 2008)

@clara Ikkaku is cool. BALDY!! He also hangs out with that guy with the cute (and freaky) hair. And yes! I work at Red Lobster as a waitress and as a cop! I'll shall aim for sasu and naru's hair...
Na: OWWW!!!!!!!! OW! OW! OW! OW!
Sa: OWWWWWWW!!!!! OW! OW! OW! OW!
Me: *pulls even harder* How was that sis?  

@AFT You like Ikkaku too? We like Ikkaku! 
@AFT You luvb Ikkaku too? We both like Ikkaku!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 12, 2008)

it was excellent sis!! most excellent.. *evil grin* now.. just toss them in that room with the spiked and chained door.. and... ignore the screams and yelps of pain and help.. oh and ignore the machines and weapons of tortureing..


----------



## sexy_jutsu_fan (Jun 12, 2008)

god clara your evil what did they ever do to you.... oh yeah


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 13, 2008)

THEY WERE BOrN AND KILLED A LOT OF MY FAV GUYS!!!!!!! and they... hurt the absolute no no.... GAARA!!!!!!!!!!!!  I KILL THEM FOR IT!!!


----------



## Morphine (Jun 13, 2008)

Clara?!?! that's it! i don't care! since Naruto and Sasuke have no balls Gaara gets rid of his... I have scissors! *cut cut cut*

alright no balls no one has any...


----------



## AnimeFreakTard (Jun 13, 2008)

*Yes...I LUB IKkaKu =] And DK...Get Away From Gaara! Or Else you're gonna have to get a TIME OUT! And BTW You have no scissors...I am a certified PickPockeTer...LOlz..*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 13, 2008)

ha... nice.


----------



## Phoenix-Crimson-Flower17 (Jun 13, 2008)

@dl *does a front kick on face* 
Me: GAARA RUN! CLARA AND ME WILL HANDEL THIS!
Ga: you kidding me? I wanna do it to. *hits dl in face with sand*


@clara *takes naru and sasu by hair and throw them in room*
Na: crap...
Sa: Shit...
*igores crys for help*
I love being evil. *grins evily*


@AFT your a pick-poket? Me too! *shows dl's wallet* I roke the money out.


----------



## AnimeFreakTard (Jun 13, 2008)

*YEah Nice and Yes I really Am I did it for my School Talent show =] ((I stole my Principals wallet And gave it back after taking Twenty Bucks...))*


----------



## Morphine (Jun 14, 2008)

AnimeFreakTard said:


> *YEah Nice and Yes I really Am I did it for my School Talent show =] ((I stole my Principals wallet And gave it back after taking Twenty Bucks...))*



lol! and what? no scissors? how am i gonna avenge Naruto and Sasuke's balls then?!?!


----------



## Mukiru (Jun 14, 2008)

You really make awesome FF's..


----------



## Morphine (Jun 14, 2008)

xxrokudaimexx said:


> You really make awesome FF's..



thank you again! +reps!


----------



## AnimeFreakTard (Jun 14, 2008)

*That's the point DK (DOnKey Kong?) you won't be able to...=]*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 14, 2008)

nice hinata. realllll nice!! she is a good little sister... almost like me.. *distant eyes* i have an evil twin!!! wait.. no.. im evil... so... just a twin whos younger than me....


----------



## Morphine (Jun 14, 2008)

AnimeFreakTard said:


> *That's the point DK (DOnKey Kong?) you won't be able to...=]*



That sucks! she detsroyed their balls!!! oh nevermind...


----------



## AnimeFreakTard (Jun 14, 2008)

*huh wat happened...in out of it today and ishould really beresting sinece nthey took so much blood!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! but im too uhhh...unlisteny???*


----------



## Morphine (Jun 15, 2008)

Chapter Fourty : A Visitor Part Two.

"Hinata? Why are you looking at him like that?" He asked jealously.

"Me? No such thing. I was just admiring his... sword."

Naruto looked closely at him.

"He has no damn sword!"

"Hinata, can he you know go away? He's annoying." Said Wolf.

"I suppose he can. Will you excuse us for a while, Naruto?"

***

"Ok ok! Settle down all of you! I know you know all about my brother." He pointed at Sasuke who was examining them all with his Sharingan. He looked at Tobi the most. Something about him made Sasuke cautious. "So he's gonna live with us."

"What?!?" They all shouted in chorus.

"What are you quiestioning my desicion? I say he lives here and that's it! Plus he can be very useful to the Akatsuki."


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 15, 2008)

. itachi....... nnooo....

hinata....... nnnoooo.....


----------



## moonlitinuyasha1985 (Jun 15, 2008)

Wow, I love it! Hey clara, who do you think should play Sarabi in my next fanfic: Kushina or Tsunade? Which one and why?


----------



## Morphine (Jun 15, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> . itachi....... nnooo....
> 
> hinata....... nnnoooo.....



 why not?!? thanks, moonlitinuyasha1985!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 15, 2008)

hmm... i think... lets see... i would go with tsunade but only if she's actually in her twenties and not pretending... *looks at tsunade* grandmom..
tsu: IM NOT OLD!!!
sure you're not....


----------



## Morphine (Jun 16, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> hmm... i think... lets see... i would go with tsunade but only if she's actually in her twenties and not pretending... *looks at tsunade* grandmom..
> tsu: IM NOT OLD!!!
> sure you're not....



 alright  no update here today as i have no ideas... have you gor any?


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 16, 2008)

how bout the conversation between hinata and this.. wolf boy.. *coughs*kibarelative*cough*'
and how about... what the akatsuki does with sasuke- AHAHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!! sorry.. funny thought.. BBAAHHHAAAA!!!


----------



## Morphine (Jun 16, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> how bout the conversation between hinata and this.. wolf boy.. *coughs*kibarelative*cough*'
> and how about... what the akatsuki does with sasuke- AHAHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!! sorry.. funny thought.. BBAAHHHAAAA!!!



what 
are they doing with Sasuke?!?! they'd better not be doing anything or I will....

me2: i guess she'll kill someone...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 16, 2008)

no nono... well... maybe attack.. but still.. no


----------



## Morphine (Jun 17, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> no nono... well... maybe attack.. but still.. no



what?

Chapter Fourty One: Akatsuki Argument.

"He can't possibly be of any use to us." Groaned Tobi.

"Shut it, Madara!!!" Itachi got so angry it just slipped.

Sasuke spranged from his chair.

"Madara Uchiha? Is that you?" Asked Sasuke.

"You are such an idiot, Itachi. I can't believe you did say that."

All the other Akatsuki members except Sasori were looking at them-amazed.

"Yes. Looks like there's no use in this mask anymore." He turned to Sasuke and threw it on the floor. The Sharingan sparkled in his eyes.

***

"Go!? Where?! Why?!" Shoted Naruto.

"He has something personal to tell me. Please, go."

Naruto left while mummblimg:

"He'd better not try anything funny or else."


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 17, 2008)

aww... poor madara... there there.. it's ok *pats madaras back*
m: AT LEAST CALL ME TOBI!! *cry*
it's ok... its ok...
m: *sob sob sob*
...... hey....... hey....... you want a sooda?........ you want some soooda?
m: *sob sob sob*
........ hey......... want so ice cream? ....... some chocolate icecream?
m: *sob sob sob*
........ hey....... it's ok......... want some candy?,......... want some chocolate m&m's?
m: *cry sob sob*
.... hey- oh forget it i tried. WHIMP.


----------



## AnimeFreakTard (Jun 17, 2008)

*Lmao Clara and That was very funni Me Likie...=] Tobi's a bad boy XD*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 17, 2008)

thank you! tobi was... but... not madara..  he's just a crybaby now.
m: HEY!!
YOU ARE!!!
m: .... if i argue i know you'll hit me!!
DAMN STRAIGHT!!


----------



## AnimeFreakTard (Jun 17, 2008)

*Lmao...MAdara's a wimp...ANd it's sad...*


----------



## Morphine (Jun 18, 2008)

hey! shut it!

it's ok m... i mean tobi everything will be fine
m: really?
yes i promises. want some cake?
m: yeah but quickly or clara will come back to beat me up
don't worry i'll protect you
m:  thank you

Chapter Fourty Two : You will be mine.

"No need to hide anymore I guess. So, Sasuke now you'll be mine."

"Yours?" He asked and activated his Sharaingan too.

"Yes. I need your power and oh well Mr.Cranky can join too." He nodded to Itachi.

"I ain't cranky." he said with a childish tone.

"You see, Sasuke I want to revive the Uchiha clan just like you do."

"Can I trust you?"

"Sure." Said Madara.

***

"So? What have you got to say, Wolf?" Asked Hinata while twiching her fingers. She was nervous.

"Oh, it's just that you are needed."

"Where?"

"The family needs a new clan leader."


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 18, 2008)

......... the heck? ........madara..you are wimpy..........
wolf? THE FUCK??


----------



## AnimeFreakTard (Jun 18, 2008)

*I think Wolf Is the New Clan Leader...But I might be wrong...((Mr.Cranky?? Wtf?)) *


----------



## Phoenix-Crimson-Flower17 (Jun 18, 2008)

@dl   
m: Itachi your fucking cranky.
ita: I AM NOT! 
me: Ok! Stop! NO FIGHTING!! Bad madara! Bad itachi!
m: sorry ma'am.
ita: sorry ma'am.


@clara MeMFG!!! Naruto no!
na: what?
Meut the knife down! Don't hurt wolf!
Wolf: wtf? *looks at naruto with knife*
na: Hello. nice to see you.
hinata: naruto! I said to leave! 
na: but!-
Me:Alright mister OUT WITH U! Wait.. anr't you in the room? *garbs naru and throws in room* 
na: HELP!!
sa: Nice to see you again.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 18, 2008)

^^ that's so funny!!!


----------



## Phoenix-Crimson-Flower17 (Jun 19, 2008)

Oh! Sis, i forgot to tell you something. I'm sorry I didn't get online much, my mom said I couldn't use my laptop, why? Because my friends bf was beating her up because she wanted to break up, and I killed his balls and gave him a nose bleed.
So, sorry if you wondeed where I was.  

Good fucking god.... O_O  my mom is up late tonight and she is warching a movie.
God darn is it scary! Now I can't sleep! *shakes*  I need to watch naru and sasu get beated up.  *looks in room*

Ino: YOU WHAT!?!?

Naru: *glup* I sorrat.. Well, heres what happened. I was trying to break a tree in the forest, with my nine-tails, and I lost contol and.... *rolls up inyo ball* I HIT YOUR FAMILYS FLOWER STORE!

Ino: YOU!!!! YOU!!!!! IM GONNA KILL YOU!!!!! *kicks naru-ball*

naru: AAAAAAAAHHHHHH!!! *hits wall, THUD!*

Sasu: Have fun! *walks into Sakura^

Saku: HEY! I HEARD YOU INOS GIRL FRIEND!!

Sasu: wtf? no I'm no-

Saku: SHUT UP!!!!!!! *hits sasu*

Sasu: AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!! *hits naru on wall, THUD!*

Naru: ow.....

Sasu: That hurt...

Ino/Saku: ITS KILLIN' TIME!!!!!!

naru/Sasu: crap...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 19, 2008)

:rofl  :rofl HAAAAAAAAAA!!!!! THATS HILARIOUS!!
if you're wondering what.... the part where you kicked the guys balls.. HA!!
oh... wow.. ino and sakura are teaming up on.. SASUKE AND NARUTO??? I can understand naruto but SASUKE???? WTF?? THATS SOO FUCKING FUNNY! AAHHHHAAAA!!!
my little sister is becoming what i am! not afraid to kick a guy where to sun don't shine! It brings a tear to my eye.. very proud.. *whips away tears*


----------



## Morphine (Jun 19, 2008)

what in hell's name is going on?!?! ino and sakura?! agains sasuke and naruto?!?

me: get out you noisy bitches

sa/ino: what?!?

me: you haven't heard yet?!?!

sa/ino: no

me: i hate you both so scram!

sa/na: hey thanks!


Chapter Fourty Three

"You need to be out clan leader, Hinata." Said Wolf.

"Me!? I don't believe it!!!"

"You were the obvious choice."

"What about Neji!?"

"He... oh.. he kind of... died...."

"What?!!?"

***

Madara Itachi and Sasuke went to see Oro.

"To what do I owe the pleasure?" Asked Oro.

"We need you help." Said Itachi.

"For?"

"Reviving out clan. We need some girl sound shonobi... you know to start with the whole thing..." Said Madara.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 19, 2008)




----------



## AnimeFreakTard (Jun 19, 2008)

eek*...She better be FRikin hott...*


----------



## Phoenix-Crimson-Flower17 (Jun 20, 2008)

@clara YAY!!! I'm just like you big sis!  Thanks for the laughs! Thers more.


@dl

Me: HEY INO! HEY SAKURA! WOULD REAL GIRLS JUST RUN LIKE THAT!?!?

Ino/Saku: NO!!!!

Me: DEEN GET OUT THERE AND KILL SASUKE AND NARUTO!!!

Ino/Saku: YEAH!!!!!!

Sasu: OH SHIT!

Naru: SHIT!

Ino: THIS IS FOR MY FAMILYS FLOWER SHOP!!! *beats the crap outta naruto*

Saku: THIS IS FOR MY HEART!!!! *beats the crap outta Sasu*

Sasu/Naru: OW!!!!!!!!!!!

Me: COME ON GIRLS!!!!! YOU KNOW WHAT TO DO!!!!

Ino/Saku: BEAT NARUTO AAND SASUKE!!!!

Me: YEAH!!!!

*watchs beat up and eating popcron*  *much much*   



@AFT um... I hate to ask you this... but... are you a guy?


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 20, 2008)

she's a girl.... heheheheee......

ALRIGHT!! let me join you in your watching the two gays get beat up. *sits next to hinata, eating jerky* mmmmmm... jerky...... Like thse two!! JERKS!!!! WHOO!!! WHOA!! NICE UPEERCUT ADN BUTTERFLY KICK THERE SAKURA!!!


----------



## Morphine (Jun 20, 2008)

~~Hinata~~ said:


> @clara YAY!!! I'm just like you big sis!  Thanks for the laughs! Thers more.
> 
> 
> @dl
> ...




alright... let me make this clear once and for all

*I AM A GIRL!!! THOUGHT YOU'D FIGURE IT OUT YOURSELVES!*​


----------



## Phoenix-Crimson-Flower17 (Jun 20, 2008)

@dl I was talking about Animefreaktard! I know your a girl! Gorila right?

@clara  

naru: I WANT MY MOMMY!

sasu: You don't have a mommy.

naru:  THANKS A LOT!!

ino: SUCK IT UP AND FIGHT ME!! *hits naruto in face*

saku: YOU WERE ALWAYS A JERK SASUKE!!! *hits sasuke in face*

naru: SOMEONE HELP ME!!!!

sasu: HEY!! WHAT ABOUT ME!?!?

naru: WHO CARES ABOUT YOU!?!?

sasu: THOSE ARE FIGHTING WORDS!!!

naru: BRING IT!!!

ino: HEY!!! BACK OFF SASUKE! THIS IS ME AND NARUTO ONLY!!! *pushs sasuke*

saku: HEY DON'T PUSH MY PUNCHING BAG!!! *pushs ino*

ino: FINE! I'LL PUSH YOU!!! *pushs sakura*

ino/saku/naru/sasu: HI-YA!!!!!!! *hits naru/saku/ino/sasu*

me: This is geting real fun!


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 20, 2008)

©DarkLight said:


> what in hell's name is going on?!?! ino and sakura?! agains sasuke and naruto?!?
> 
> me: get out you noisy bitches
> 
> ...



"He.. Oh.. He kind of.. died.."
Funny as hell.. Your a really good writer..


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 20, 2008)

AHH!!! HINATA!!! SIS!! YOU ALLED HER GORILA!!! AHHH!! YOU CALLED HER A MONKEY!! AHAHAHAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IT'S GLORIA!!! SHE CALLED YOU GORILA!!! OH MY GOD THAT WAS TOO FUNNY!! HHHAAAAAAAAAA!
wow...... *takes out camera* this is such a great fight.. im selling the tape to make some cash man...


----------



## Phoenix-Crimson-Flower17 (Jun 20, 2008)

OMFG! I did!?!? 
I was so sleepy I didn't know what I was saying!!! Sorry! 
*bows*

OMFG.....  


Your selling the tape for money? I might do that to.

*takes out camera*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 20, 2008)

HA!! my little sister.. is growing up to be like me!! *starting to cry* im not crying.. I WILL NOT CRY!! HA!! HE JUST GOT BITE IN THE NECK!!! HHAA!!!


----------



## Mukiru (Jun 20, 2008)

Beautyfull again great job.


----------



## Morphine (Jun 21, 2008)

~~Hinata~~ said:


> OMFG! I did!?!?
> I was so sleepy I didn't know what I was saying!!! Sorry!
> *bows*
> 
> ...



GORILA?! WTF?!!?

Chapter Fourty Five

"I... well... that.. he and..."

"What?!?! What the hell?! Dead?! As in not breathing?!" She continued shouting and colapsed on the floor.

"Oh, please... get a grip he wanted to kill you!"

She spranged.

"How do you know that?!?"

"I am... oh... a distant member of the family..."

***

"Girl shonobi?!" Giggled Oro. "You what?! Three at one time? Let me give you three ad each one picks a girl..."

"Yeah..." Said Madara. "I didn't think of that."

"Neither did we." Itachi and Sasuke said in chorus.


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 21, 2008)

oh god... i feel so sorry for the ninja.. oh god.. oh gez... no .... no no no!! AH CRA- BLLLLLLLLLAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH!!!!! OW!! OW!! NO!! STO- BLLLLLLLLLAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!


----------



## Phoenix-Crimson-Flower17 (Jun 21, 2008)

@luv g & h   OMFG!!! Your getting killed!!! No!!!!  DON'T HURT-
BLAAAAAAHHH!!!  *dies*


@dl  Sworry.... *hides in shirt like hinata*


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 21, 2008)

i don't want to be killeD!!! *stops throwing up* but i like barfing.. just one more couldn't hurt. *barfs, points stream at sasugay* ok!


----------



## Phoenix-Crimson-Flower17 (Jun 21, 2008)

You like barfing?  I like blood... *cuts sasuke*
Sasu: OW!!!
Me: Blood..... *stares at sasukes blood*


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 21, 2008)

MINE!! MY BLOOD!! *bites sasukes wound*
sa: THATS NOT HELPING!!
shut up blood machine...


----------



## Morphine (Jun 22, 2008)

alright... why do you always beat Sasuke? beat Sakura instead I beg you


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 22, 2008)

ill beat up sakura with sasuke!! SASUKE IS MY CLUB!!
sa: WHAT THE HELL?? PUT ME DOWN!!!
HAHAHAAA!!!
sak: WTF?? SASUKE?? WHY ARE YOU- OW!!


----------



## Evil Angel (Jun 22, 2008)

hey darklight I just read all 45 chapters at once I think your fan fics are great!


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 22, 2008)

dark!! you have another fan here!!! and he read all of them!!!!! im reppin him.. REP HIM!!


----------



## Phoenix-Crimson-Flower17 (Jun 22, 2008)

@lubsg&h

Sasu: OW!!!!
Saku: Hm... geting beat up by sasuke? YAY!!!!
Sasu: Not that kind of beating sakura!
Saku: aw.... OW!!
Me: I want some blood too! *cuts sasuke again*
Sasu: OW!!!
Me: *sucks blood, eyes turn red and goes on a killing rampage*
Saku: NOO!!! Sasuke! *kissis sasuke*
Me: *come back from killing rampage* So, what did I- wtf?!? YES!! I KNEW IT!! I KNEW THAT SOMEDAY YOU TWO WOULD KISS!
Sasu: We were not kissing!
Saku: *starts to cry*
Sasu: Fine.. *kissis sakura*
Saku: YAY! YAY! YAY! *hugs sasuke*
Me: I think I might throw up... But its still so cute
Sasu: .........................Hey Sakura?
Saku: Hm?
Sasu: Want to play that game you always wanted to play?
Saku: ???? 
Sasi: The Bed Game.
Saku: YAY! YAY! BED GAME IT IS!!!
Me: Oh god.... I am gonna throw up.... *barfs*


@darklight DON'T YOU HIT SAKURA! SHES MY FAVORITE CHARATER AND IF YOU HIT HER ITS GO TIME!! 
BEAT UP INO INSTEAD!!!


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 22, 2008)

i like to beat up sakura and ino. they are both pigs!  actually ino is since her name is actually pig in japanese....


----------



## -18 (Jun 22, 2008)

awesome, good story!


----------



## Phoenix-Crimson-Flower17 (Jun 22, 2008)

@luvg&h Omg! It is!?  Beat them up.
Saku/Ino: HEY!!


----------



## tigermoorjani (Jun 22, 2008)

Shibo Uirusu said:


> awwww!!!!X3 This is soooo cute!!!X3X3X3X3X3X3



yea its tyoooooooooooooooooooooo cuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuttttttttttttttteeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 22, 2008)

YEA!! MY PLEASURE!!!


----------



## tigermoorjani (Jun 22, 2008)

?DarkLight said:


> Clara?!?! that's it! i don't care! since Naruto and Sasuke have no balls Gaara gets rid of his... I have scissors! *cut cut cut*
> 
> alright no balls no one has any...




hahahahahahhahahahahaahhalololololololololol


----------



## Morphine (Jun 23, 2008)

angel of darkness said:


> hey darklight I just read all 45 chapters at once I think your fan fics are great!



holy crap! you did? thanks so much! *tears up* thanks!  you! +reps


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 23, 2008)

dark... did you snip off gaara-kuns mancard? hehe... just to let you know.. that was naruto in transformation... XD YOU JUST GAVE YOUR SECOND FAV CHARACTER A VASECTIMY!! AHHAHAHAHAA!!


----------



## Phoenix-Crimson-Flower17 (Jun 23, 2008)

HAHHAAAA!!!!
Naruto: IT IS NOT FUNNY!!!!! 
Me: It is to me!!


----------



## Morphine (Jun 24, 2008)

Clara gave them both a vasecktomy :rofl


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 24, 2008)

i did what the vet people do to the horses, cruch the frickin... balls.. XP


----------



## Morphine (Jun 24, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> i did what the vet people do to the horses, cruch the frickin... balls.. XP



:rofl they ain't freakin' horses tough :rofl


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 24, 2008)

the way they do each other... im convinced they could be..


----------



## Morphine (Jun 24, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> the way they do each other... im convinced they could be..



i hope they ain't... that would make me a... what was that? well kind of crazy person that likes animals...


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 24, 2008)

hehe.. epa.....


----------



## Phoenix-Crimson-Flower17 (Jun 24, 2008)

Me like cats....

NEJI!!!! YOUR A KITTY!! NOW! *turns neji into a kitty*  

Me: KITTY!!! *hugs kittty*

Neji-kitty:  Meow... -___-;;


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 24, 2008)

oh god....


----------



## Phoenix-Crimson-Flower17 (Jun 24, 2008)

???What?? Just because I'm a goth doesn't mean I can't love kittys.


HUGIE KITTY!!

Neji: Um...meow?

Kaka: I'm a cute kitty too! Meow!

Me: Umm.. no. you no kitty.

kaka: Neji....I'm gonna freaking kill you....


Neji: *gulp*


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 24, 2008)

ha!! i like dogs better. I just do. sorry.


----------



## Phoenix-Crimson-Flower17 (Jun 24, 2008)

Thats fine!  People have things they like and don't like! I have two dogs, one is a pitbull.....

*looks at kakashi*


Ka: *gulp*

Me: Hey Kakashi, try on this colone.

Ka: It smells....like meat.

Me: Yep! GO GET IT LUCY!!!

Lu: Woof! *sniffs kakashi*  GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!! WOOOF!!!


Ka: CRAP!!! AAAAAA!!


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 24, 2008)

awww! i think lucy likes you kakashi! (boy or girl?)


----------



## Phoenix-Crimson-Flower17 (Jun 24, 2008)

Girl. 

And girls are more powerful then boys....


Ka: AAAA!!!!! I'M GONNA FREAKING DIE!!

Na: AWW!!! PUPPY!!

Lu: GGGGGGGRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!

Na: OMFG!!!! KAKASHI SEN-SEI!!!!

Sa: Hm? Stupid dog... *kicks lucy*

Lu: *bites sasukes leg*

Sa: OOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!

Sak: Awww!!! PUPPY!

Lu: *bites sakura*  

Sak: OW!

Me: Have fun with my dog!


----------



## Morphine (Jun 25, 2008)

Chapter: Fourty Six?

Hinata was in a hospital due to all the stress she went through after Wolf told her Neji was dead. Naruto was by her side, holding her hand.

"He must have been outnumbered."

She shook her head.

"No. One ninja killed him."

"Who?"

"One of your friends. Sasuke."

"Sasuke?! Why the hell would he?!"

"Wolf didn't tell me." She twirled her fingers nervously.

"Yeah... Wolf all you say is Wolf this Wolf that and what pretty eyes he had and stuff..."

She giggled.

"Are you jealous?"

"Who?! Me?! No..."

A few days later

Wolf bowed.

"Lord Hiashi, your daughter-Hinata has recovered from the terrible loss of your nephew-Neji, and is here. Ready to replace you as the new clan leader."

Hiahi nodded and all the Hyugas looked at the door, which she opened. She was wearing a long, white robe and she had a purple necklace on. Just the colour of her eyes.

"Hello, Hinata." Wolf approached her and took her hand. Lord Hiahi stood up and bowed to Hinata.

"Hello, daugheter. take your seat." He pointed to the chair he was sitting on a few minutes ago.

"Thank you, Father."

She took a seat and all the Hyugas bowed.

"It's nice to see you, Hinata-sama." Her sister bowed.


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 25, 2008)

Ooooooooo.. I like it..


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 25, 2008)

isn't it hiashi? hiahi... hahaaha.... thats sounds weird.. hiahi... HA!!
her sister is probably jealous.. hehhehe... sucker...


----------



## Morphine (Jun 25, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> isn't it hiashi? hiahi... hahaaha.... thats sounds weird.. hiahi... HA!!
> her sister is probably jealous.. hehhehe... sucker...



LMAO misspeled that, sis LOL it's fixed now


----------



## snakeman (Jun 25, 2008)

?DarkLight said:


> Chapter One : Fire and Water meet
> 
> It was a usual day for Naruto and he was eating ramen at the ramen shop. Hinata walked down the road to the ramen shop. She knew she'd find Naruto there ,because it was lunchtime and he always went there.
> 
> ...






 ilike it its gd


----------



## Morphine (Jun 25, 2008)

snakeman said:


> ilike it its gd



only the first chapter? they are like 45 more...


----------



## Phoenix-Crimson-Flower17 (Jun 25, 2008)

@dl Nice! Naruto your fucking jealing

Na: AM NOT!!

Hi: Hehee...

Me: SHUT UP NARUTO!!! *kicks naruto's butt*

hi: AHAHAHHAHAH!!!!

Na:  It's not funny!


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 25, 2008)

nice..... you missed though.. right here.. ill show you... oh naruto!!
na: wtf? WHy are you holdin...OH MY GOD! A COOKIE!! *runs for cookie*
watch this... NO COOKIE FOR YOU!!! *kicks naruto in balls*
na: *flys away, holding balls* OOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Phoenix-Crimson-Flower17 (Jun 25, 2008)

Nice!

Me: Sasuke!!

Sa: Hm?? Hey, what the f- OH!!!! A COOKIE!!! OH MY GOD!!!

Me: No cookie! *kicks sasuke's ballls*

Sa: *flys near naruto holding balls*

Sa/Na: OWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!


Me: And one more thing! Hey Tenten!

Te: Yes?

Me: May I have two kunais please?

Te: Sure! *gives kunais*

Me: This had better hit... *throws 1st kunai at naruto's balls*

Na: OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!

Me: Here comes the other! *throws 2nd kunai at sasuke's balls*

Sa: OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Me: Bulls-eye!

Here! You try it lubg&h!

*gives six kunais*


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 26, 2008)

i- I-I don't know it- ahahahahaa!!!! I don't know if i coulHAHA!! could hit themm!!! HAHAHAAAAA!!!! I'll-i'll try!! *snicker* ok.. *takes kunai* i'll add four more... just because..
sa: oh shit..
na: HELP US!!!!
One little, two little three little pansies.
sa&na: AHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!! OOOOOWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!
four little, five little, six little panies!
sa& na: OW OW OW OOWOWOOWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Seven little, eight little, nine little pansies!
na&sa: OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!! AAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!
TEN LITTLE PANSIES IN ALLL!! *throws last kunai to side, whizzes around to behind naruto and goes right through the legs of both*
na&sa: .......................................................... *transformation*
na: omg... this outfit is soooo not right with my hair! *flicks wrist*
sa: and omg... my hair!! It's a disaster!! Someone give me a comb or SOMETHING!!
  whoa.... never expected that to happen.... WHERE'S THE FRICKIN CHAPTER!!


----------



## Morphine (Jun 26, 2008)

what the hell?!?! haven't they got enough ball crushing for a lifetime?!?


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 26, 2008)

i don't think so. they are waayyy to self centered for my taste.


----------



## Phoenix-Crimson-Flower17 (Jun 26, 2008)

@luvg&h  HAHAHHAH!! *snicker* HAHAH!! *snicker* Hahah!


That was so fickin funny! :rofl:rofl

And omg......  What the heck was Naru and Sasu doing...?

omg....gay ninja.... And yes! You right they haven't got enough ball crushing yet.

*snicker*


@dark   lollolololololololololololololololololololololol..........................:rofl


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 27, 2008)

they have the rest of their bi-sexual lives ahead of em! believe me, if not us, then probably sakura and a few others.... and they do more than balls...


----------



## Morphine (Jun 27, 2008)

i have not thought of a frikin chapter!!


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 27, 2008)

well then.. THINK OF ONE!! COME ON!! YOU CAN USE THAT BRAIN OF YOURS!! or what people say of me... 'what's left of it'... assholes... THINK!!!!!!


----------



## Phoenix-Crimson-Flower17 (Jun 27, 2008)

They say that about you? -____-*

LET ME AT THEM!!!
I HATE PEOPLE WHO DO THAT!!!

* draws sword*

I"LL KILL THEM!!


----------



## Morphine (Jun 28, 2008)

use my brain... alright
inner: if you have one
what? if i didn't where the hell do you think you are at?!? comon give me a hand here
inner: ok... how about we kill Sakura?
we can do this like anytime... anything else?
inner: hmm... kill naruto then!
nope *shake* the fic is about him... if i kill him-no more fic
inner: why the hell do you ask if you don't listen?
oh seriously i'll do better without you.... shut up now
inner: yeah let me see it
alright watch!!!

Chapter Fourty Seven

Naruto burtsed in the Hyuga mansion.
"Hinata?" He yelled out. She stood up from the `throne` and went to see what he wanted.
"heya, Naruto."
"What the hell is going on here?" he asked and looked around.
"I told you ,sweety pie i'm the new clan leader."
"really? so they have to listen to what you say?! like dogs?"
"not exactly they are people not dogs!" she whispered and looked away as the other hyugas were grinning at Naruto. "so you have sumthin importnant to say?"
"Yes! staw away from that wold guy... where the heck is he anyway?"
"Here." said Wold and stood by naruto. "And why should she?"
"Cause she's my girl. And I hate it when little whimps like you mess around with her."
"Whimps?! Oh, i'll show you! Fight me!"
"Why should I kill you?"
"Try!"
"I will!" they both took their fighting poses and got ready to charge.

---------------------------------
see?
inner: i could have done better
nope


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 28, 2008)

HA!! NICE!! HAHAHAA!! DIE!! wait... that would be... bad..


----------



## Morphine (Jun 29, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> HA!! NICE!! HAHAHAA!! DIE!! wait... that would be... bad..



who dies? wha?


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 29, 2008)

I don't know!!!!!


----------



## Morphine (Jun 29, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> I don't know!!!!!



oh well someone will die
inner: don't believe her she's too weak to kill anyone
ya know what? i'll start with you *grins*
inner: no...
no?! yes!!


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 29, 2008)

...... you're too weak to kill anyone? GEZ!! I COULD KILL ANYone IF I WANTED!! DIE ORO!!! *punches oro's face so hard there's a hole* see?? oh, and sorry.


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 29, 2008)

I love it.. Great job sis..


----------



## Morphine (Jun 30, 2008)

i so can kill someone! don't believe inner
*kills sakura* seeEE? the pink bitch is DEAD *grins*


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 30, 2008)

great... now if you could just kill ino then I'd be super!!


WRITE CHAPPY!!


----------



## Morphine (Jul 1, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> great... now if you could just kill ino then I'd be super!!
> 
> 
> WRITE CHAPPY!!



i can do the first part *kills ino* die stupid bitch!
ino: *is dead*

ok... chappy... chappy fourty eight i think

Hinata walked in the hot bath and spotted Naruto. Transformed as his sexy jutsu girl.
"Oh, so good! research!" He murmured.
She knew how to get him to transform back. She `accidentaly` dropped her towel on the floor. Nauto transformed back, got a nosebleed and fainted. She dragged him out unconcious as he was.
"What the hell are you doing?!" She shouted as soon as he came back to his senses. Naruto swallowed.
"research..."
"for?!"
"My book : 'How to score a chick"
"you are such an idiot!" she shouted, smacked him on the head and went to dress.
"that went well." said Jiraiya.
"this is all your fault! you said it would be good if i started writing."
"And it is." Nodded Jiraiya. "Just not good for your relationship with Hinata. hey why don't you ask Sakura?"
"Are you mad?! She'll kill me..."


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 1, 2008)

uh oh.... naruto.. you got hinata mad... she'll kill you.. muahahahahaa


----------



## Morphine (Jul 1, 2008)

he'll live when it depends on me
inner: she'll never let the goofy punk die
*nodds*


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 1, 2008)

aww!! No fair!!


----------



## Morphine (Jul 1, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> aww!! No fair!!



wtf? wtf? wtf?!?


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 1, 2008)

sorry.... id like it if naruto sort of died.


----------



## Morphine (Jul 2, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> sorry.... id like it if naruto sort of died.



hey claire know what?! we are spamming *hides*
inner: i'm with ya naruto should die
*slaps self*
inner: why did ya? that hurted us
i no care it hurt you so i'm happy
inner:


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 2, 2008)

ok. then. CHAPPY?!?>!?!!?!?!


----------



## Morphine (Jul 2, 2008)

stuck here sorry claire


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 2, 2008)

AGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Phoenix-Crimson-Flower17 (Jul 3, 2008)

I can people too! *kills kabuto*

Kabu: *dead*

Me: See? Hehe...


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 3, 2008)

*drags kabutos body around corner*
ten minutes later
*comes out with blood running down chin* Im full!


----------



## Morphine (Jul 3, 2008)

chapter whatever
"so are you ineterested in perticipating?" asked naruto and took a few steps back as he expected sakura to pounce him. surprisingly she did no such thing. she just grinned.
"alright. research. so do i have to get naked?"
he opened his eyes widely and nodded. `oh man i'll see her naked!`
she dropped her suit and watched him get a nosebleed, laughing. for their horror hinata decided to drop by and saw hello.
"wtf are you doing, pink bitch?"
"hey look who dropped by! the witch bitch so what ya gonna byakugan me now?"
"yes i will." growled hinata in response.
`oh fuck what have i gotten myself into?`


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 3, 2008)

NARUTO YOU FUCKING PERVERT!!!!!!!


----------



## Anjali (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh God...DarkLight, you know I criticised you on the other fanfic ...but this is great!!  I love it! The action flows and you were attentive to details...awesome


----------



## Phoenix-Crimson-Flower17 (Jul 3, 2008)

@clarie


*kills kimimaru*

*drags him around the corner*


Ten minutes later

*comes out and licks blood off hand*

Me: Mm.... That was a nice meal.
Who's gonna be dinner tommorow?

Tayuya: HIM!

Sakon: HER!

Me: Hmm... *looks at tayuya* Your my favorite charater, you can live.

Tayuya: YAY! SEE YA SAKON!




@dark

WTF!!?!?!?!!?!??!!?!??!??!?!??

YOU FUCKING PERVERT NARUTO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*calls sasuke*

Sasuke: ?? *looks at naruto drawing picture of naked sakura*

Sasuke: WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU DOING NARUTO!!?!?!?
THATS MY GIRL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'M THE ONE WHOS GONNA SEE HER NAKED!!!


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 3, 2008)

YOU KILLED KIMMIMARO?? or do you mean kidomaru? the spider dude right? uh... you forgot the fat one... kill him.. I LOVE SAKON AND UKON!! DONT KILL THE TWINS!!!!


----------



## Morphine (Jul 4, 2008)

sarrya said:


> Oh God...DarkLight, you know I criticised you on the other fanfic ...but this is great!!  I love it! The action flows and you were attentive to details...awesome



you have got to be kidding me! i think of this while typing and i think about the details in the other fic  oh, crap...


----------



## Evil Angel (Jul 4, 2008)

Heya I have just read the recent chapters and I'm loving its good  so write more please


----------



## Morphine (Jul 4, 2008)

angel of darkness said:


> Heya I have just read the recent chapters and I'm loving its good  so write more please



i'll try to... soon


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 4, 2008)

and soon is when??


----------



## Phoenix-Crimson-Flower17 (Jul 4, 2008)

@clarie

Hm.... Ok, ok.

Besides. I kinda think that the twins are cute and what the fuck did I just say?

Ok, they live, but fat dude, and Spider creep die. Ok?
And no, I mean the bone guy. The one Lee and Gaara had to fight, Kimimaru.

*kills fat guy*

*TRYS to drag him to corner*

Ten minutes later.

Man... I have leftovers... I hate leftovers.... You want to eat some too sis?
Please? I'm beging you.


@dark

Chappy? 

Btw, would you like to be my e-sis?


----------



## Morphine (Jul 5, 2008)

~~Hinata~~ said:


> @clarie
> 
> Hm.... Ok, ok.
> 
> ...



yes!!! sure!

"oh, you will get a taste of my new improved Byakugan you bitch." said Hinata and stepped closer. Sakura grinned and got her clothes on.
"You're not the only one that has improved, witch."
They took their fighting stance and charged at each other. As Naruto expected the both jumped away, but Sakura had a wound on her shoulder. Hinata had activated her Byalugan and stabbed Sakura with a kunai.
"Crap!" She shouted and spat some blood.


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 5, 2008)

YOU KILLED KIMMIMARO!!!!!!!! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

and thank you yes ill have some. Make some meat pies like in sweeny todd!


----------



## Morphine (Jul 5, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> YOU KILLED KIMMIMARO!!!!!!!! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> and thank you yes ill have some. Make some meat pies like in sweeny todd!



*alright am i the only one that does not get the connection between my update and this comment?​*


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 5, 2008)

oh sorry.. uh... go hinata!!!


----------



## Morphine (Jul 5, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> oh sorry.. uh... go hinata!!!



*yeah! that's much better!​*


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 5, 2008)

yea... whatever..


----------



## Morphine (Jul 5, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> yea... whatever..



*ah why'd ya went offline? i just updated Miko Uchiha​*


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 5, 2008)

eh, hadto do somethin.


----------



## Morphine (Jul 5, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> eh, hadto do somethin.



*well ok that's nice...​*


----------



## Phoenix-Crimson-Flower17 (Jul 5, 2008)

@clarie

Well.. This is what really happened. The sound nins ran away and I was about to die of not eating, so, Kimimaro said he liked me, and he gave me his twin brother. So, twin Kimimaro, dead. REAL Kimimaro, alright. He just has a wound on his neck.

Kimi: *hides wound* I like my girls powerful...

Me: O_O;  Ok......

It: Hey! Shes mine!

Me: Wait, what? O_O;

It: I mean... Your my friend. *hugs*

Me: Ok. *hugs itachi*   ..........................................
YOU DAMN PERVERT!

Ita: Uh oh... O_O

*hurts itachi*

Me: DON'T EVER PUT YOUR HAND THERE AGAIN!

It: Ok. OK.... *runs away*

Ok, *makes meat pies for clarie* Here you go.


@dark

Beat the shit outta Sakura, Hinata!


----------



## Morphine (Jul 6, 2008)

~~Hinata~~ said:


> @clarie
> 
> Well.. This is what really happened. The sound nins ran away and I was about to die of not eating, so, Kimimaro said he liked me, and he gave me his twin brother. So, twin Kimimaro, dead. REAL Kimimaro, alright. He just has a wound on his neck.
> 
> ...




*so do I add you to my e-family, Hinata?​*
Hinata grinned evily. "Had enough, pinky? Or you wanna get some more of me?" She shouted to Sakura who was slowly getting up.
"You wish." She released a massive amount of chakra and hit the floor. Hinata flew to the wall, hit in it and fell on the floor, cursing:
"In the name of hell! Damn you!" She stood up in pain. It was Sakura's turn to grin.
"I'm a bigger bite than you can swallow, bitch. Wanna know something? Naruto never stopped loving me."
Hinata growled and jumped to Sakura, tackled her on the florr and sat pn top of her.
"You shut up or I'll get your tongue out of you filthy mouth."
"Trust hurts." Said Sakura and pushed her away. "Kage Bushin no Jutsu!" She shouted.
"The hell?" Shrieked Naruto. "When did you learn to do that?"
The ten clones of Sakura grinned and said:
"I have advanced just like you both. So what were you sayin', Hinata?"
"I was saying 8 trigrams 128 palms!" She shouted and charged at Sakura. The real one was leaning on the wall hitting on Naruto. Oh, how she regreted that...


----------



## Phoenix-Crimson-Flower17 (Jul 7, 2008)

yes you do. I'll add you.


----------



## Morphine (Jul 9, 2008)

~~Hinata~~ said:


> yes you do. I'll add you.



thanks.


----------



## Phoenix-Crimson-Flower17 (Jul 12, 2008)

Your welcome. 

Btw, how do you make that C inn the start of your username?
I don't know how.....


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 12, 2008)

*laughing uncontroably* SAKURA!! HAHAH!!! SHE COPIED AND- HHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!! HAHAHAAA!!! THEYRE PISSED!! HAHAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
na: The girl fight sort of turns me on....
 YOU DAMN PERVERT!!!!!!!!!
na: SHIT!! OW OW OWOWOWOWOWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!! PUT DOWN THE SISSC- OOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Phoenix-Crimson-Flower17 (Jul 12, 2008)

HAHAHAH!! Here! I'll help you! *takes katana (japanese sword*

Me: HI-YA!!! *cuts narutos balls off*

Naruto: OWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!

Me: Well, he has no balls really, me and clara killed them.... *laughs evily*


----------



## Morphine (Jul 13, 2008)

Sakura was laying on the floor, gasping for air.
"This is over, Naruto." Said Hinata. "I haven't gor the nerves to deal with her anymore. I would have killed her if I was coldblooded, but I'm not. So goodbye to you both. Carry on with your lives." She head for the door and saw him follow her.
"Don't." She said coldly and left.

Three years later.

Naruto sighted her at the ramen shop.
"H--hey..." It was his time to studder.
"Hello." She said coldly and looked away.
"Listen, Hinata..."
"Stop. We don't need to do this again. I ended this three years ago, remember?"
He nodded and concentrated on his ramen.

*END ​*
*Alright I know there will be some negative replies but that's the neding I wanted to have.​*


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 13, 2008)

................ wow... hinata is cold... I LIKE HER SO MUCH NOW!!! HAHAHAHAH!!!


----------



## Morphine (Jul 13, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> ................ wow... hinata is cold... I LIKE HER SO MUCH NOW!!! HAHAHAHAH!!!



*hahaha I know, sis I know. you like cold Hinata better than loving Hinata...​*


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 13, 2008)

yes... yes i do. ^^


----------



## Morphine (Jul 13, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> yes... yes i do. ^^



*yes you evil girl.... me scared of evil...
Hatrou: no you're not! you're evil too
I am?
Hatrou: yez
alright...​*


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 13, 2008)

^^ every sis of mine has an evil in them! ^^


----------



## Phoenix-Crimson-Flower17 (Jul 13, 2008)

Yep!

*kills Machel Jackson*


Orochimaru: *dies*

Me: Opps.. I thought you were Machel Jackson.....

Jackson: *ahem* I'm right here, and you just killed my twin brother...

Me: *kills the REAL machel jackson*
See? I'm evil too.


----------



## Morphine (Jul 14, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> ^^ every sis of mine has an evil in them! ^^



*ain't you proud?​*


~~Hinata~~ said:


> Yep!
> 
> *kills Machel Jackson*
> 
> ...



*holy crap!!! you just killed poor Oro! Damn! Michael you're gonna pay!!!

Mi: what? why?
cause you made her do that! damn you and your resemblence to Oro!
Mi: *grins* i'll use the moon step to ditch this joint
oh, no you won't!
Hatrou: get him!!! get the sword! kill the bastard!
alright *gets sword* *slices the prick in half* yeah!!!​*


----------



## Phoenix-Crimson-Flower17 (Jul 15, 2008)

*cheering* KILL HIM SIS! GO!

*looks at Micheal Jackson*

Holy crap sis... I can't tell if thats his face or his ass.......

Good work!! *kicks body* YEAH!

Ino: YEA-

Me: *kills yellow bitch* You sould not be talking........... 
*eyes glow red*
I......I need.....I need your blood.... *bites neck*

Ino: Ah! Ah....

Me: !! BLAH!! You stupid bitch! You just food poisoned me!! BLAH! YOU STUPID WHORE!!

Ino: *dies*

Me: Ah.... Crap. BLAH. Jeez.... Stomach mid....Need stomach mid....BLAH.
Dammit...damn that bitch.... *stabs ino's body with katana*

Ino:..............

Me: Dammit.....BLAH. Shit...BLAH.... DAMMIT!! *faints*

Me:.................................ugh.......ug.............here sis....
*brings oro back to life* Ugh!......*faints*

Oro: Where the hell am I? HOLY SHIT! WHATS WRONG WITH HER!?!
Well...Hehe... This is a good chance to kill her....*takes out kunai*

Me: .........damn............damn.................


----------



## Morphine (Jul 15, 2008)

~~Hinata~~ said:


> *cheering* KILL HIM SIS! GO!
> 
> *looks at Micheal Jackson*
> 
> ...



*holy crap, Oro!!! I won't let you kill my sis! *gets katana* now you gonna die! but first bring her to life
Oro: and then you don't kill me?
no such thing you die either way
Oro: *nodds* *gets sis back to life* *runs away*
come back!
Oro: no way! *runs faster*​*


----------



## Phoenix-Crimson-Flower17 (Jul 15, 2008)

Me: Thanks! GET BACK HERE DAMMIT!!!! *takes out katana* GET BACK HERE ORO!!!
*runs fast*

Oro: AHHHHHHHHHH!!  I'M GONNA DIE BECAUSE OF TWO CHICKS!!!! SASUKE!! HELP!!

Sasu: You called master? 

Oro: KILL THEM!! AHHH!! *runs away*

Me: Sasuke-kun..... We don't want to hurt you... You remember how I saved you from Sakura a lot? The pink bitch is dead now... You remember when sis saved you from Shibo? Look Sasuke... We don't want to hurt you... Just move outta the way please...

Sasu: Sharigan....

Me: *sigh* He won't lisent what do we do sis?


----------



## Morphine (Jul 16, 2008)

~~Hinata~~ said:


> Me: Thanks! GET BACK HERE DAMMIT!!!! *takes out katana* GET BACK HERE ORO!!!
> *runs fast*
> 
> Oro: AHHHHHHHHHH!!  I'M GONNA DIE BECAUSE OF TWO CHICKS!!!! SASUKE!! HELP!!
> ...



*yeah... too bad for him... Summoning jutsu!!!
Sa: wha?
yeah look and be amazed! Manda!!!
Ma: hey, what's the big idea?
you kill him
Ma: who? that little scwerd down there?
*nodds*
Sa: look... we can figure this out... I let you chase sensei and you don't kill me... alright?
yeeah... maybe... what do ya say, sis? we let him live?​*


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 16, 2008)

i can solve all of this..
*kicks sasuke and oro in balls* Done. ^^

yes, i am proud you all have evil in you!!


----------



## Phoenix-Crimson-Flower17 (Jul 16, 2008)

@both sisters

Hahhhahhah! That was funny sis! Watch this! *kicks Ino's balls*

Ino was not a girl you know.

Ino: Shes right, I has a sex change....

Me:  Wtf..... *backs away slowy*

And yes sis, we will let him live, besides Clarie just helped us out!

*runs after oro*

Oro: SHIT!

Me: DIE! *kills oro* Sorry sis, but we were gonna kill him.

Oro: *dead* X_X


----------



## Morphine (Jul 17, 2008)

~~Hinata~~ said:


> @both sisters
> 
> Hahhhahhah! That was funny sis! Watch this! *kicks Ino's balls*
> 
> ...



*sure,sis the bastard tried to kill you so he deserves to DIE!
EDIT: thanks,Clarie me knew you'll like it​*


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 17, 2008)

^^ Everybody happy!!!
inner: Im not..
you're not allowed.
inner: *pout,evil face, puts funnel in pants and string in mouth*
what the fuck are you doing?????
inner: Playin a game..
????
inner: Wanna try to get the string in the funnel?
ok... *puts funnel in pants*
inner: *picks up glass of-* OWWWWW!!!
I WAS THE ONE THAT INTRODUCED IT TO YOU YOU IDIOT!! *slams glass of water on Inner's head* damn bitch...


----------



## Phoenix-Crimson-Flower17 (Jul 17, 2008)

Me: YAY! I have such great sisters. 

Inner: I'm your sis too.

Me: No.

Inner: WAAAAA!! BRIGHID IS BEING MEAN TO ME!!

Me: DAMN YOU!! *takes out katana*

Inner: WAAAA!!! BRIGHIID SCOTT IS A MEANY!

Me: YOU FUCKING BITCH!!!

Inner: Haha! Thats payback for not leing me be your sis!

Me: *looks at pc*  Note, what I'm about to do is every bad, and you can get hurt so please kids, don't try this at home.

Inner: Shit.... HER MIDDEL NAME IS FLOWER!! AND SHES A GOTH!!! HAHA! Her middel name is Alphia! HA!

Me: DAMN YOU!!! 

*ten minutes later*

Inner: Owie..

Me: Shit... Got blood on my hands...


----------



## Morphine (Jul 19, 2008)

*You killed your inner,sis? too bad..you'll get lonely I think...
Hatrou: you get lonely without me?
no such thing,you bitch! GTFO!
Hatrou: oh,yeah?! *laughs evilly* *gets gun*
what the hell are you doing?
Hatrou: Russian rule,remember? let's see if you get the bullet
O_O *runs away*
Hatrou: come back here! *shoots*
you missed,damn bitch!!!​*


----------



## Phoenix-Crimson-Flower17 (Jul 19, 2008)

Me: Damn inner...

Inner: HAHA! Brighid Alphia Scott!

Me: YOU BITCH!

Inner: Your sis is right, you would get loney without me.

Me: I would not! GTFO!

Inner: *takes out gun* Heheheh...

Me: O_O SHIT!! WAIT FOR ME SIS!!! *runs with sis*


----------



## Morphine (Jul 20, 2008)

~~Hinata~~ said:


> Me: Damn inner...
> 
> Inner: HAHA! Brighid Alphia Scott!
> 
> ...



**runs* hey sis! how are ya!?*


----------



## Phoenix-Crimson-Flower17 (Jul 20, 2008)

Good sis! AHHHHHHH!! THEY'ER GETTING CLOSER!! RUN LIKE HELL!!!

*runs faster*

Inner: *shots

Me: *runs to the side* HA! YOU MISSED BITCH!!!

Hatrou: Team up!?

Inner: Team up!

Hatrou: LETS GO AND KILL THOSE BITCHS!! 

Me: DAMMIT!! COME ON SIS!! RUN OR THEY WILL KILL YOU!!!!!!!


----------



## Morphine (Jul 21, 2008)

~~Hinata~~ said:


> Good sis! AHHHHHHH!! THEY'ER GETTING CLOSER!! RUN LIKE HELL!!!
> 
> *runs faster*
> 
> ...



*oh, yeah? *gets katana* come out inners!
inner:eh?yes!we get to kill you!
*slices inners in half*
inners:x__x
see,sis?no more running!they are DEAD*


----------



## Phoenix-Crimson-Flower17 (Jul 28, 2008)

Good one! They're dead. *kicks inners body*

Bitch..


----------



## Morphine (Jul 28, 2008)

~~Hinata~~ said:


> Good one! They're dead. *kicks inners body*
> 
> Bitch..



*yah! you go,sis!*


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 28, 2008)

may i help 'kick' de body?
inner: SHut up...
I can 'dispose' of it quickly..
inner: GET RID OF IT BEFORE SHE GOES HANNIBAL!!
Pipe down pip squeak!!! *hits inners stomach with bat* Now, shall i?
inner: nnooo.. *wheezing*


----------



## Morphine (Jul 29, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> may i help 'kick' de body?
> inner: SHut up...
> I can 'dispose' of it quickly..
> inner: GET RID OF IT BEFORE SHE GOES HANNIBAL!!
> ...



*Hannibal?No Hannibal!Me scared of it...
Second Inner In Case Of The First Gettin' Killed: me like Hannibal...
what? a second inner?!
SIINCOTFGK: yah
i'm gonna ame you this is too long to write you're gonna be Sachiko
Sachiko: and it had a name
now shut your piewhole*


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 29, 2008)

i like hannibal! and this is off topic..


----------



## Morphine (Jul 30, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> i like hannibal! and this is off topic..



*ah,sorry it's just that THIS FIC IS OVER and I can't update in that case...*


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 30, 2008)

oh.. ok... no more replying is allowed....


----------



## Morphine (Jul 30, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> oh.. ok... no more replying is allowed....



*yes.from my post on no more SPAMMING.*


----------

